# Amputee with Valgus Knee



## CassMT

in snowboarding that has been called the A-frame stance since forever, it's actually a really powerful, solid position. forward angles, back foot canted forward help bring the back knee forward locked in behind the front. sounds like you are most of the way there, though i have no idea what its comfortable for you or anything about prosthetics and riding.


----------



## ShredLife

find your inner Craig.


----------



## essie52

ShredLife said:


> find your inner Craig.


Well, I have the Chemical Engineering part 

Forward stance, aye?


----------



## speedjason

I dont know much about prosthetics but the angle is determined by how joints work differently on different people. because a normal leg's ankle and knee can only rotate so little without loosing range or motion, that's why you find the best angles that work for you.
I am no doctor but from my point of view as an engineer since your knee is rotated inwards I would say a more forward stance. however it really depends on your stance and how your prosthetic is set up. the best way is to try stand on it and squat down see if you feeling any abnormal pressure or stress in the knee.


----------



## ShredLife

essie52 said:


> Well, I have the Chemical Engineering part
> 
> Forward stance, aye?


yea, he was something like 0 or 6 degrees on that back foot i think


----------



## Fergatron2000

*As it turns out...*

I'm a prosthetist and a snowboarder, so I should be able to answer your question. However, that's kind of a tough one to align without a visual. Intuitively I'd say:

-widen your stance to disperse force through the knees,
-use whichever stance (reg or goofy) that causes the least stress on your prosthetic side knee,
-use supportive inserts (ie Superfeet) to enhance medial support and promote varus alignment,
-Bring extra prosthetic socks so you don't go home with an angry residuall limb. Or use a thicker gel liner for more cushion when riding (if you wear one). 

Ideally you would have a snowboarding prosthesis with an exaggerated inset of the foot to promote varus at your knee. But insurance rarely covers this sort of thing. Maybe next time you get a new prosthesis have your prosthetist turn your old one into a snowboard leg. Additionally you might be able to customize the cant on the footbed of your prosthetic side binding so that you have an angle that's high to the medial side to control some of that valgus. 

It will be a give and take experiment. The body will only allow so much postural deviation off of how it has wound up to this point. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## essie52

Thank you for all your responses.

Fergatron2000: please humor me just a bit more.... I went for a lesson at a fairly well established adaptive program and their strong recommendation was for the amputated leg to be in the back (this is their recommendation for all of their lower limb amputees) making me a goofy rider. 

Why is this? I know I should have asked but I was more excited to get on the snow than worry about reasoning. I think if my leg was not amputated I would naturally be goofy however, when a position myself with my amputated leg (left) in the front (+28,+9) I feel the most solid and can lean on the front leg with much more force. 

When I put my amp in the back in a duck stance (+15, -15) my knee doesn't fall inward as much but I do not feel as though I can apply as much force through the board on either foot. 

With both feet forward riding goofy (+21, +9) I am comfortable but my amp knee falls forward (maybe this is a good thing????) and I cannot apply much force through the amp leg. 

What is the downfall to having my amp in the front? Will I loose control? Do I need to be able to apply force through the back leg? Will riding goofy in a duck stance but additional pressure and force on that knee? 

I have a ski specific leg with a rampro foot but it does not translate well. My prosthetist is great but not a snowboarder or skier.

Thank you!
E


----------



## Fergatron2000

My guess is they want you to put your sound side fwd to absorb impacts and protect your prosthetic side. Makes a lot of sense, especially if you plan on progressing into more advanced riding/terrain. 

Some experts here could probably answer your questions better than I, but in general you should have even weight distribution through both legs. Turnin is not done by one leg or the other but by weight shifting with coordinated upper body movement as you transition from edge to edge. So yes, not so much appying firce through both legs, but letting your weight fall evenly through both. And keep your knees flexed. 

Stance is a preference/comfort issue. What works for one rider will be totally opposite for another. One thing to keep in mind is that your foot (if it's this one: Rampro - Activankle) has an ankle that articulates in one plane vs. the triplanar motion of a normal ankle. So if you're stance is aligned with your prosthetic side at a enough +/- angulation it may want to pull your knee with it. This could result in pain and/or excess socket pressure. I'd be tempted to start you with a flat back prosthetic foot (i.e. zero angle) or maybe -5deg of duck. Too much either way I would think you risk injuring your knee ligaments which sucks.

Do they have a prosthetist that can adjust your stance on the hill while at your lesson? That would be ideal. Even simple things like toe out/in could make a huge difference. 

If your snowboarding prosthesis is endoskeletal (has a pylon showing) I'd be tempted to add a rotation unit to reduce some torque on your limb. Rad to hear you like your prosthetist. Some good ones and bad ones out there.


----------



## CassMT

if you go with a forward stance (+/+) it's 60/40 weight on the front foot, more if you are carving hard. less so if it's pow. in my mind, if i lost a leg i would def be wanting it to be my back one...


----------



## essie52

Wow. You are all amazing! I was expecting responses of "I have no idea" but you have all been great!

I have a feeling I over analyzing and I just need to get out on the hill with a phillips screwdriver (for the bindings) and an allen wrench (for the prosthetic leg... Fergatron2000 just had a heart attack), fall down the mountain, make adjustments, and try agian. Good thing this season does not seem to want to end! 

Thank you for all your responses.


----------



## readimag

I am up at WRNMMC, Bethesda, MD and we go to CO and the areas around DC all the time to board take a look at this guy and his leg. As far as boarding goes find like they said what works best for you everyone is different with BKA. You don’t want to stress that knee to much as the socket rub sucks enough on a good day.


----------



## Dago91

Did some research and the back-leg theory is sound. It looks like it is due to protection from a fall. Try +15 front -3 back and see how that feels on your knee. If it feels good then go -6 and so on just do not exceed -15. If -3 brings you pain then go 0 in the back or +3.. you get the idea.

Welcome to the addiction.. happy shredding:yahoo:


----------



## ShredLife

i really want to see video of you falling and popping your leg out of the prosthetic to make it look like your leg snapped in two and freaking out other people on the hill


----------



## readimag

Lol that shit happens all time when fitting a new running leg.


----------



## ShredLife

readimag said:


> Lol that shit happens all time when fitting a new running leg.


you gotta really sell it tho :laugh:


----------



## readimag

Yeah or run over the leg then put it back on so it looks like you are trapped under a wheel, not that we have ever done that just saying.


----------



## solucien

Bibian Mentel | Official Website

Just won the Sochi paralympics.
She's been an amazing and inspirational rider and person, snowboards and wakeboards.
Her prosthetic leg is in the front, not sure about her angles.
As most have said, it's such a personal preference too. Bring a little pocket-tool and experiment to see what feels best. It may even vary by snow conditions.

Have fun!!


----------



## essie52

The first time I went snowboarding (a couple weeks ago) I decided to start at the top of the mountain. Having never gotten off a chairlift on a board I promptly fell and tried to quickly get out of the way. All of the sudden the lift operator is telling me not to move and he is calling ski patrol. I look down and my pros leg (which is strapped to the board) is flipped 180 degrees. After I stopped laughing I explained it was fake. The poor kid was about three shades too white.


----------



## CassMT

essie52 said:


> The first time I went snowboarding (a couple weeks ago) I decided to start at the top of the mountain. Having never gotten off a chairlift on a board I promptly fell and tried to quickly get out of the way. All of the sudden the lift operator is telling me not to move and he is calling ski patrol. I look down and my pros leg (which is strapped to the board) is flipped 180 degrees. After I stopped laughing I explained it was fake. The poor kid was about three shades too white.


haHaaaa, that's priceless...you gave him a good tale to tell too!

saw a couple vids of amputee guys just Kiliin it on the groomers, like you would never know. too hard to tell their setups aside from raceboards with hardboots for some. impressive

on another level, i would think that being able to get out and ride would be a huge mental boost as well if walking or other things were [ insert most positive and pc way of saying, 'challenging'] i dunno, just seems pretty awesome, more power to ya essie


----------



## speedjason

I was watching videos about Amy Purdy. she's a double below knee amputee and she's on the USA team. what a woman and what an inspiration!


----------



## essie52

For those interested:

While carpet boarding I found the most comfortable stance at 18" (I'm 5'1") with angles at +21/+6 and my amp leg in front. 

I tried, I mean REALLY TRIED to keep my amp leg in the back but no matter what I did the knee would either fall inward (severely), hurt, or I would feel horribly awkward.

I'll see how things change on the hill. Luckily, the board is a twin tip and the EST bindings are a breeze to change 

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

readimag said:


> Yeah or run over the leg then put it back on so it looks like you are trapped under a wheel, not that we have ever done that just saying.


Too bad the bugers are so expensive! I have $15, 000 strapped to me.


----------



## readimag

Yeah that is true and the new one are nearing 45k each.


----------



## essie52

readimag said:


> Yeah that is true and the new one are nearing 45k each.


Yep! Any DIY thoughts on how to keep my stump from twisting inside the socket (only happens when skiing or snowboarding)? I am in elevated vac at 20 mmHG with an external sleeve.

My stump and liner twists inside the socket (it's a good fit). The sleeve twists muck like wringing out a towel. Argh!

W


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> Yep! Any DIY thoughts on how to keep my stump from twisting inside the socket (only happens when skiing or snowboarding)? I am in elevated vac at 20 mmHG with an external sleeve.
> 
> My stump and liner twists inside the socket (it's a good fit). The sleeve twists muck like wringing out a towel. Argh!
> 
> W


Gorilla glue would work...sets up fast...though it would be a bitch at the end of the day. 

Apologies...couldn't help myself. Though awhile back saw a skier with some titaium thing above the knee amputee....dude ripped and could not even tell he was an amputee.


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Gorilla glue would work...sets up fast...though it would be a bitch at the end of the day.


:yahoo: I was thinking something less...... painful...


----------



## essie52

BUT.... I wonder if I could Gorilla Glue industrial velcro to the liner and socket... hmmm... I wonder if the glue would break down the liner...

I think I have hijacked my own thread.....


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> BUT.... I wonder if I could Gorilla Glue industrial velcro to the liner and socket... hmmm... I wonder if the glue would break down the liner...
> 
> I think I have hijacked my own thread.....


That's a hell of an idea. There are different grades of Velcro. It seems the potential weak interface is your skin to the liner, but the liner to the socket seems it would be good.


----------



## readimag

essie52 said:


> BUT.... I wonder if I could Gorilla Glue industrial velcro to the liner and socket... hmmm... I wonder if the glue would break down the liner...
> 
> I think I have hijacked my own thread.....



Have better luck with a sleeve made for water use as it sticks way better like when scuba diving. You could also use a knee sleeve to increase your socket suction might leave your knee feeling slightly immobilized at first, meaning you have to consciously decide to bend it and flex against the tight silicon.


----------



## essie52

Just got back from fiveish hours of snowboarding (with lots of falling). Two things I discovered:

1. My livingroom carpet lies: I felt I was most comfortable at +21/+6 riding regular in my livingroom however, once on the mountain it felt all wrong. I am, without doubt, a goofy rider. Anglewise, I brought a screwdriver and changed the angles a few times. Suddenly, everything clicked and felt amazing (+15/-12).

2. I phucking LOVE snowboarding!!

Thank you!

Best, 
E


----------



## CassMT

bravo, chin-ching, woop woop!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

:thumbsup: phuk ya...shred on!


----------



## Deacon

I've followed your thread, but haven't chimed in as I have nothing to offer. I just want to say you're inspirational and I think your attitude is amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## essie52

*Should it take this long to learn?*

I have had two, two hour lessons (private) and have a little over 6ish hours on my own (although much of that was spent on the very slow "magic carpet"... I do NOT find it magical at all). 

I am feeling frustrated. I am only able to link a couple of turns together before I fall, usually when on toe side, and if I pick up any real speed my body, against all mental fight, leans way back. Yesterday it took me a half hour to go down a green that on skis I could have done in less than five minutes.

How far behind the learning curve am I? I guess what I am fishing for are some words of encouragement and any suggestions or mantras you used when you were learning. 

Best, 
E


----------



## essie52

BTW, I still love it. Just feeling down that it is not coming as naturally as I hoped. 

E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ur doing great. alot of riding is mental...a change of perspective 

so if ur feel afraid and leaning back (which is normal)...
instead get mad...growl and get low...ready to attack...like a cat...really crouch and lean into the speed and attack the turns


----------



## CMCM

essie52 said:


> What angles do most people with knocked knees go with? Aside angles, is there any other set up considerations specific to the valgus knee? I am not looking to become a park rider. Mostly on piste.
> 
> Best, Essie


I must say Bravo to you for doing sports with a prosthetic!

I must have gone to some crap doctors in my life because I have never had a word for my "valgus knee" until I just read this today (and I am 31!). I am not sure if I actually have this same condition, but maybe my info can help you.

(Didn't read the whole thread, sorry if any of this is a repeat.)

In my case, my knee is essentially normal, but on the femur just above the joint it is angled outward. The direction the toes are pointed is straight, not twisted in or out. For me, this is only on my left leg. Also, my condition is not so severe that most people ever noticed it growing up. I was able to practice walking so that I had no limp. I have very little problems walking, but standing stationary really hurts after a minute or two unless I bend my knees a lot to balance my hips. I am not sure if this change in angle is entirely the cause or if the femur itself is actually shorter, but my left leg ends up being a little over 1 full inch shorter than the right one. All my shoes have a lift adapted into the soles to compensate for this.

For me, I am also a beginner and am most comfortable with a duck stance (both feet at about 15 degrees out) even though it means that I have to turn my upper body and neck all the time. Also, I am goofy- right leg longer, right side goes down the hill first. I can do regular stance a little, but I am not so stable with it.

I have tired double positive stance, and although it "works" and it's pretty easy to control the board, I had some pain in my knees when I tried it, so I went back to duck stance.

I think that you should try standing in your boots in your home and then adjust the bindings to match that. Of course, standing stationary is not the same as when you are on the hill and have to move. Try different things, but if you are not comfortable, just take the board off and walk down and adjust the bindings to something else before you go back up again- no gains in forcing yourself.


----------



## essie52

CMCM said:


> I Also, I am goofy- right leg longer, right side goes down the hill first.


Interesting you should say this. My pros leg is longer (helps with running) and I thought that having it in the back would benefit me by shifting the weight to the forward (real) leg. 

However, as I fell down the mountain yesterday (really, I can't even call it snowboarding) I kept thinking the length discrepancy was working against me. It is easy for me to change the length so I might try shortening the leg so it is the same length.

Thanks,
E

PS I am working on my inner feline and anger


----------



## CMCM

essie52 said:


> Yep! Any DIY thoughts on how to keep my stump from twisting inside the socket (only happens when skiing or snowboarding)? I am in elevated vac at 20 mmHG with an external sleeve.
> 
> My stump and liner twists inside the socket (it's a good fit). The sleeve twists muck like wringing out a towel. Argh!
> 
> W


This is completely my imagination telling you this- I fix watches, and make musical instruments using tools that I had to create to make the products, and my home looks more like a machine shop than a domicile, so maybe my imagination is worth something here- to avoid the twisting, I think you would need a prosthetic that continues up to your thigh. I imagine something like this http://media.betterbraces.com/media...b8d27136e95/d/o/donjoy-armor-knee-brace_4.jpg
... but the bottom part would be attached to your prosthetic.
As long as your knee is bent, I think this would reduce twisting.

I am not even slightly a doctor, but maybe you can talk to yours about this idea and they might know of something that could be beneficial for you. There might already be prosthetics with things as part of the design already.


----------



## CMCM

essie52 said:


> Interesting you should say this. My pros leg is longer (helps with running) and I thought that having it in the back would benefit me by shifting the weight to the forward (real) leg.


In my case, I can adjust my tilt forward by bending my right leg. I can't think that having a rise on the back would be good- at the very most you would want the same length.

If I ride standard, I have to bend my legs a to feel balanced.


----------



## essie52

CMCM said:


> I think you would need a prosthetic that continues up to your thigh. I imagine something like this http://media.betterbraces.com/media...b8d27136e95/d/o/donjoy-armor-knee-brace_4.jpg
> ... but the bottom part would be attached to your prosthetic.
> As long as your knee is bent, I think this would reduce twisting.


Ding, ding, ding! My prosthetist convinced a brace company (who I cannot name) to donate a knee brace with the very thought you have (and helping with the valgus knee). It should be here by tomorrow!


----------



## CMCM

essie52 said:


> Ding, ding, ding! My prosthetist convinced a brace company (who I cannot name) to donate a knee brace with the very thought you have. It should be here by tomorrow!


Glad that my idea worked... your welcome!


----------



## CassMT

don't worry about learning curves and keeping up with the jones' , just keep at it and keep that positive mental attitude. I would also suggest switching instructors, after all that private time i gotta wonder....someone else may have better insight into whats going wrong. But it takes time, your body is learning a million new things at once, moreso if you don't have a lot of other board experience. No worries, Enjoy


----------



## CassMT

...and if you can get someone to shoot a bit of vid, we internet experts will give you more pointers than you even want, LOL


----------



## Fergatron2000

*A couple thoughts on your emerging questions.*

Definately try a symmetric leg length. I cant imagine a long prosthetic side is helping you ride and I would bet it hinders your balance. So much of control in snowboarding is in the relation of the trunk to the lower body. You may be able to adjust for the hieght discrepancy eventually, but I bet it's working against you in learning. If you prefer the prosthetic side taller for running that is your perogative, just make sure it's not putting the whammy on your lower back, hips and that knee. 

As far as rotation in your socket: Have you talked with your prosthetist about a rotation unit? DuraShock
That would probably do the trick and help absorb shock as well.

Otherwise, to stop rotation in a prosthesis you need to lock in the limb with pre-tibial pads and maybe a gastroc pad. If your prosthetist can make them work in a suction socket give it a try. If not, consider a locking liner. Not sure elevated vacuum would be my first choice for a snowboard leg. But, if it works it works.


----------



## essie52

Fergatron2000 said:


> As far as rotation in your socket: Have you talked with your prosthetist about a rotation unit? DuraShock
> That would probably do the trick and help absorb shock as well.
> 
> Otherwise, to stop rotation in a prosthesis you need to lock in the limb with pre-tibial pads and maybe a gastroc pad. If your prosthetist can make them work in a suction socket give it a try. If not, consider a locking liner. Not sure elevated vacuum would be my first choice for a snowboard leg. But, if it works it works.


Thanks!! I will take your suggestions to my prosthetist. EVac is likewise not my prosthetist's first choice but with my multiple neuromas and extreme volume changes it is the best thing we have tried. I am five years post and can go from a 1ply fit to a 10ply and back again throughout the day. The EVac (LimbLogic) controls this and reduces the neuroma pain. We are considering a seal-in liner combined with the EVac.

Doc is not sure why I have such volume changes and neuromas but the guess is because of my cerebral palsy (did I mention I have CP.... oh yeah, BTW, I have CP). :dizzy:

E


----------



## essie52

CassMT said:


> don't worry about learning curves and keeping up with the jones' , just keep at it and keep that positive mental attitude. I would also suggest switching instructors, after all that private time i gotta wonder....someone else may have better insight into whats going wrong. But it takes time, your body is learning a million new things at once, moreso if you don't have a lot of other board experience. No worries, Enjoy


I try not to worry about it, but I want to reach that goal so badly it is hard not to.

I would agree with you on the instruction. We did one hour of "falling leaf" toe side and one hour of "falling leaf" heal side. The other two hours were lift and carpet time and time explaining and demonstrating body mechanics. The good thing is I can do some mean "falling leaf". Wish I could connect them.

I feel like I am so close and it is all going to come together at once :hope:

Best!
E


----------



## essie52

CassMT said:


> ...and if you can get someone to shoot a bit of vid, we internet experts will give you more pointers than you even want, LOL


YES! YES! YES! If we get another day in before everything closes up for the season I would love that! I considered a video for myself so I could see exactly what I was doing wrong but you all would have a better eye.


----------



## Deacon

essie52 said:


> Thanks!! I will take your suggestions to my prosthetist. EVac is likewise not my prosthetist's first choice but with my multiple neuromas and extreme volume changes it is the best thing we have tried. I am five years post and can go from a 1ply fit to a 10ply and back again throughout the day. The EVac (LimbLogic) controls this and reduces the neuroma pain. We are considering a seal-in liner combined with the EVac.
> 
> Doc is not sure why I have such volume changes and neuromas but the guess is because of my cerebral palsy (*did I mention I'm badass.... oh yeah, BTW, I am badass). * :dizzy:
> 
> E


Fixed that for ya.



essie52 said:


> I try not to worry about it, but I want to reach that goal so badly it is hard not to.
> 
> I would agree with you on the instruction. We did one hour of "falling leaf" toe side and one hour of "falling leaf" heal side. The other two hours were lift and carpet time and time explaining and demonstrating body mechanics. The good thing is I can do some mean "falling leaf". Wish I could connect them.
> 
> *I feel like I am so close and it is all going to come together at once :hope:*
> 
> Best!
> E


That's usually what happens. One day it just all falls into place! Keep at it!!


----------



## Fergatron2000

essie52 said:


> Thanks!! I will take your suggestions to my prosthetist. EVac is likewise not my prosthetist's first choice but with my multiple neuromas and extreme volume changes it is the best thing we have tried. I am five years post and can go from a 1ply fit to a 10ply and back again throughout the day. The EVac (LimbLogic) controls this and reduces the neuroma pain. We are considering a seal-in liner combined with the EVac.
> 
> Doc is not sure why I have such volume changes and neuromas but the guess is because of my cerebral palsy (did I mention I have CP.... oh yeah, BTW, I have CP). :dizzy:
> 
> E


Pesky volume fluctuation and neuromas. A good prosthetist is the one who can find solutions that will actually work. Sounds like you have one. The text book solution works until you throw the humans you are working with into the equation. Give that rotator a shot!


----------



## CassMT

essie52 said:


> I try not to worry about it, but I want to reach that goal so badly it is hard not to.
> 
> I would agree with you on the instruction. We did one hour of "falling leaf" toe side and one hour of "falling leaf" heal side. The other two hours were lift and carpet time and time explaining and demonstrating body mechanics. The good thing is I can do some mean "falling leaf". Wish I could connect them.
> 
> I feel like I am so close and it is all going to come together at once :hope:
> 
> Best!
> E


ok...new instructor. maybe he/she was being over cautious, but imo that lesson plan is BS. two full lessons of falling leaf (!?!) will just serve to tire you out. and then bore the hell out of you with 2 hrs of blather... no.

and yes, there are plateaus, things do just click all of a sudden, i have a feeling it's just about to break through for you, keep keepin' on !


----------



## ShredLife

essie52 said:


> I feel like I am so close and *it is all going to come together* at once :hope:
> 
> Best!
> E


it will, i'm sure.

where are you located?


----------



## essie52

ShredLife said:


> where are you located?


New Hampshire, USA


----------



## essie52

*Quick Update*

I ended up getting injured (non snowboard related) so I was unable to get out the last couple weekends of the season. 

Anyway, I have started DDP Yoga in hope of improving my core strength and balance for next season. I have always maintained, and will continue to do so, a fairly good cardio workout.

Beyond this, are there any snowboard specific exercises you recommend for the off season?

Best,
E


----------



## andrewdod

essie52 said:


> New Hampshire, USA



Hello from Plymouth! Where do you like to ride?


----------



## essie52

andrewdod said:


> Hello from Plymouth! Where do you like to ride?


Were you able to get your board fixed for today? Where are you headed?

We have season passes to Crotched. We also ride Waterville, BW, Ragged (much love for Ragged), and Sugarloaf.

Hubby and I are considering going to BW this weekend but it would likely be with skis ;(

E


----------



## andrewdod

Yeah it's fixed! I'm headed to cannon today. You've probably seen me at Waterville before I'm one of the lifties there on the weekends and I ride Monday Wednesday there usually.


----------



## essie52

andrewdod said:


> Yeah it's fixed! I'm headed to cannon today.


I'm going to preface my next comment with "my husband is normally a kind, wonderful person."

We have gone to Cannon twice (both times miserably cold, windy, and icy). The last time we went my husband brought me on a trail that I swear was a straight drop off. I had to ride my edges the entire way down and cried through most of it. I have refused to go back. 

I hope you have fun!

E


----------



## andrewdod

Lol, that would be the front 5. Hahaha! That's some pretty gnarly stuff there. The rest of the mountain isn't that bad.


----------



## essie52

*Back on Track *



essie52 said:


> Beyond this, are there any snowboard specific exercises you recommend for the off season?


See post #55. Any thoughts?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> See post #55. Any thoughts?


idk...but riding steeps...especially if you got to sideslip, jump turns and billygoat; ime it about really bending/dropping low in the knees with back straight...thus squats and lunges.


----------



## andrewdod

Training fast twitch muscles also helps when changing from edge to edge. I assume you don't wanna do jumps and such, but that's where that kind of training really helps. Keep a strong core train your legs doing squats dead lifts front squats etc. do Romanian dead lifts that helps the core and back. Calf raises help a lot too. Try to find some total body lifts. Like power clean, split jerk, and snatch those are just good for you in general.


----------



## CassMT

a good allaround SB training, strength and flexibility...i think this was Canadia olympic team plan or something:

Snowboard Workout | Pro Ride Snowboarding Camps, BC Canada


----------



## andrewdod

CassMT said:


> a good allaround SB training, strength and flexibility...i think this was Canadia olympic team plan or something:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowboard Workout | Pro Ride Snowboarding Camps, BC Canada



That's pretty good, but I'm surprised there's not more total body stuff going on there. It may seem like I'm hell bent on total body exercises, but that's essentially what snowboarding is. You work your entire body when you do it.


----------



## CassMT

yep just good, i have a hard enough time just getting that regular, it's a starter plan


----------



## andrewdod

CassMT said:


> yep just good, i have a hard enough time just getting that regular, it's a starter plan



This is true. I often forget that I am 20 years old and have been lifting since I was 12. I have a pretty set regiment, and I actually start to feel sick if I don't workout now. My body is just used to it. It helps to break things into separate days. Do what you can, know your body's limits.


----------



## CassMT

ive been on and off lifting since i was 15 or so, ussually having to do with when i had the gear, which was sporatic with lots of moves. i just read that if you can keep a plan going for 45 days you can pretty much keep it going forever, so thats my Spring resolution, 45 days on


----------



## wrathfuldeity

ok geezer here and never liked workouts or lifting. so how about swimming, trail running and dh biking? Around here...lots of skiers do DH biking...they note its has very similar movements, to skiing get worked pushing the damm thing up the hill and it keeps the mental acuity and physical responsiveness dialed in.


----------



## essie52

CassMT said:


> a good allaround SB training, strength and flexibility...i think this was Canadia olympic team plan or something:
> 
> Snowboard Workout | Pro Ride Snowboarding Camps, BC Canada


Cass, you rock! Thank you!

E


----------



## jtg

andrewdod said:


> That's pretty good, but I'm surprised there's not more total body stuff going on there. It may seem like I'm hell bent on total body exercises, but that's essentially what snowboarding is. You work your entire body when you do it.


Really? You snowboard with your chest and arms?


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> ok geezer here and never liked workouts or lifting. so how about swimming, trail running and dh biking? Around here...lots of skiers do DH biking...they note its has very similar movements, to skiing get worked pushing the damm thing up the hill and it keeps the mental acuity and physical responsiveness dialed in.


Would love to do these things and I do do quite a bit of hiking and kayaking during the summer but as an leg amputee many activities require special prostheses that my wallet cannot afford.

My legs cost between $8,000 - $10,000 each. Insurance picks up 80% for an everyday, functioning leg but will not pay for any specialized legs.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

jtg said:


> Really? You snowboard with your chest and arms?


For me, when my upper body and arms get tired my left arm tends to fall behind me which twists my body and affects the way I go down the hill. But that is just me maybe others do not experience this.

E


----------



## CMCM

I have been meaning to post for a little while on this topic.

I went out several times and tried to ride with my left (short) leg forward. I found that I was leaning far too much forward and to maintain control I had to keep the right (long) leg bent quite a bit on all but the most gentle slopes. This was a lot of work for the right leg and the thigh muscles got tired quickly.

I think that you would be more comfortable with the short side in the back.
You said that you can adjust the length of your prosthetic, I recall. If you find that you have more control with the prosthetic in the front or back, you might want to adjust it so that it is longer if in the front, shorter if it's in the back. Either way, the leading leg will be the longer one. At the very least, it's good to start with both an even length. In this way, your prosthetic gives you more options to try.

I also experimented with highback angles and found it more comfortable to have them different. My right (long) leg has the high back set with a larger angle and the left is more acute.

This change did make riding left first a little more comfortable,too.


----------



## essie52

CMCM said:


> I think that you would be more comfortable with the short side in the back.
> You said that you can adjust the length of your prosthetic, I recall.
> 
> I also experimented with highback angles and found it more comfortable to have them different. My right (long) leg has the high back set with a larger angle and the left is more acute.
> 
> This change did make riding left first a little more comfortable,too.


Wow. Thanks for taking the time to do this! I am lucky in that I can adjust the length. I will likely try to start even next season. My pros has wanted me to even up for quite awhile so I may try it (even though it feels awkward) for everyday too.


----------



## andrewdod

jtg said:


> Really? You snowboard with your chest and arms?


lol, pay attention to yourself the next time you go snowboarding bud... you use your chest and arms a lot more than you think...  you are very naive my friend... I will not derail this topic any further.... The OP asked a question about exercises, i answered it to the best of my ability. If you disagree then so be it. You are clearly looking for an argument, since your post lacks reason and explanation. Have a good day bud.


----------



## jtg

andrewdod said:


> lol, pay attention to yourself the next time you go snowboarding bud... you use your chest and arms a lot more than you think...  you are very naive my friend... I will not derail this topic any further.... The OP asked a question about exercises, i answered it to the best of my ability. If you disagree then so be it. You are clearly looking for an argument, since your post lacks reason and explanation. Have a good day bud.


Sounds like someone needs to work on their technique 










Maybe you should shoot the olympic team an email and let them know that they aren't training their riders properly.


----------



## andrewdod

jtg said:


> Sounds like someone needs to work on their technique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should shoot the olympic team an email and let them know that they aren't training their riders properly.



This isn't the thread for you to insult me, if you want to argue with and insult me create a new one. flame me all you want there I'll gladly make you wish you didn't. Out of respect for the OP don't do it here.


----------



## essie52

So I spent from the end of last season to current building up my thighs and core muscles (well, everything really using DDP Yoga). Worked hard on balance too. What a major difference! Got on the board today and, minus a few spills, was linking turns and felt very comfortable on the board. Hubby says I am not on the best beginner board (Burton Nugget) but if I learn with it I will be all set going to any other board I want. Super excited for this season! Thank you for all your help!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

:snowboard1::snowboard2::goodjob:


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> So I spent from the end of last season to current building up my thighs and core muscles (well, everything really using DDP Yoga). Worked hard on balance too. What a major difference! Got on the board today and, minus a few spills, was linking turns and felt very comfortable on the board. Hubby says I am not on the best beginner board (Burton Nugget) but if I learn with it I will be all set going to any other board I want. Super excited for this season! Thank you for all your help!


Awesome, would have loved to see the smile on your face.


TT


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i'm late to the party here but i just wanna say that i think it's awesome that you can still ride with half of a leg missing. i honestly didn't even know that was possible. i thought all amputees/handicapped people just switched over to mono skiing.


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> *….Hubby says I am not on the best beginner board (Burton Nugget) but if I learn with it I will be all set going to any other board I want.* Super excited for this season! Thank you for all your help!


Awesome!! Wonderful to hear that you are doing well and that it is beginning to "Click!" Your riding skills (…as well as the Stoke.) usually begins to progress rapidly from that point!  

…..And your hubby is _absolutely correct_. :jumping1: Learning to ride properly, on a more advanced board and doing well on it? You will find that when moving to some other less challenging rocker, camber or hybrid profile boards pretty easy to adjust to. (…when you do? Just remember no to get lazy or sloppy with your technique.)  

Anyway,.. Welcome to "The Addiction!" :snowboard4: :snowboard1: :snowboard2: :woohoo: :cheer:

:hairy:


----------



## essie52

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm late to the party here but i just wanna say that i think it's awesome that you can still ride with half of a leg missing. i honestly didn't even know that was possible. i thought all amputees/handicapped people just switched over to mono skiing.


Nope. I learned to ski (no adaptive equipment) after I lost my leg. Now I am learning to snowboard for the first time. 

Best, 
E


----------



## poutanen

Sorry I know I'm late to the party here, and it sounds like you've already found a stance that works for you, but here's what I usually do with new people...

Stand with your feet about shoulder width apart, toes slightly duck, and do a squat. Check the range of motion while in that squat position. Now place your toes in other positions and try the same.

For me I found a stance that allows the biggest range of motion with no pain, because one of the keys to snowboarding well is to be able to bend at the knees and get into an athletic stance. The angles that allow that should allow you to progress the fastest.

Have fun! Sounds like you're enjoying it! :hairy:


----------



## essie52

Hi Again-
So I was able to spend the day at Sugarloaf (Maine) today and here's where I am at:
Riding goofy with prosthetic leg in back, +9, -9, 20" stance (5'1"). I am able to easily go from toe side to heel side but I am struggling going from heel back to toe. I end up with the the board perpendicular to the slope and cannot get it downhill witout coming to an almost complete stop.

When I go from toe to heel I believe I bend my back knee and slightly turn my hip but I cannot figure out the mechanics of the other direction. 

So, my question is what are your legs (body) doing to go from heel side to toe? I know this may sound stupid but since I cannot feel my leg I need to think about what to do until muscle memory is formed (maybe that's true of everyone; I don't know). Thank you.

Absolute Best to You,
E


----------



## chomps1211

Any chance of getting the hubby to film you riding? It may be a lot easier to figure out the issue if we can see it in action! Just a thought!


----------



## essie52

I think we're going Thursday so I can try to film. Last two times we tried the phone claimed to be too "hot" to use. I am sure it is the standard message when the phone is out of its working tempature.

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> I think we're going Thursday so I can try to film. *Last two times we tried the phone claimed to be too "hot" to use. *I am sure it is the standard message when the phone is out of its working tempature.
> 
> Best,
> E


:blink: :blink: LoL! Mine just dies when the batteries get too cold! :laugh:

Give it a try anyway. Just try to have yourself close enough, large enough in frame so that you're not a small dot going down the slope!  We'll need to see how you're turning, and exactly what your body positioning is like!

Best of luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie...take a read of this thread for some mechanics of heel to toe...its the same process.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/158649-heelside-woes.html

So stoked ur getting after it!


----------



## neni

First off: props! and welcome to the addiction!

I really like the Balancefit pad to work out the legs https://www.sissel.ch/product/ch/de/c-pilates_yoga_gymnastik/s-balance_koordination/8599_sissel_balance_fit.php
Sorry, the link is not in English, but there's a vid, you'll see how it works nonetheless. I have it placed in the batgroom ir kitchen so everytime I "waste" time with hairdrying, brushing teeth, cooking a.s.o. I balance one footed and train the legs in this "free time". It's great to strengthen muscles and increase balance.

As for the transition... it's a very common issue to struggle with that transition at the beginning. No sweat. Usually one is more confident on tge back edge and turning into the fall line feels scary when the board picks up speed and one then interrupts the turn by skamming the break instead of let the board finish the turn. If that's the case, I'd try this: It may initially help to stretch your arms out like a T and point with the front hand into the direction you aim to go, so your body is aligned properly. 
Initiate the turn shifting your weight, slightly more weight on front leg, hand points where you want to go. The board now begins to follow your weight (the pressured edge). Now your main job is to trust the board that it _will_ turn (it will , it has no other chance cos its sidecut forces it to turn as long as you keep that pressure on the edge) and don't interrupt with hastily movenents. Just let it follow its edge.


----------



## essie52

Thanks. I'll give it a try Thursday. I also booked a full day lesson for Saturday so I'm hoping that will help.

Best, 
E


----------



## DevilWithin

neni said:


> I really like the Balancefit pad to work out the legs https://www.sissel.ch/product/ch/de/c-pilates_yoga_gymnastik/s-balance_koordination/8599_sissel_balance_fit.php
> Sorry, the link is not in English, but there's a vid, you'll see how it works nonetheless. I have it placed in the batgroom ir kitchen so everytime I "waste" time with hairdrying, brushing teeth, cooking a.s.o. I balance one footed and train the legs in this "free time". It's great to strengthen muscles and increase balance.


I used one of these during Physical Therapy for my ankle and ended up buying one for home use. Here is a link to the one on Amazon I bought if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/Stability-Cus...F8&qid=1420034931&sr=8-5&keywords=balance+pad


----------



## essie52

DevilWithin said:


> I used one of these during Physical Therapy for my ankle and ended up buying one for home use. Here is a link to the one on Amazon I bought if you're interested: Amazon.com : Air Stability Wobble Cushion, Blue, 35cm/14in Diameter, Balance Disc, Pump Included : Balance Boards : Sports & Outdoors


Thanks. I work on my balance daily with DDPYOGA but I like the idea of adding something more. One thing I don't think I mentioned previously is I also have mild cerebral palsy (the amputation occurred because of a botched surgery for CP) so balance is always something I need to work on.

Best, 
E


----------



## DevilWithin

That really sucks about the botched surgery -- that said, your attitude and perspective is a real inspiration. Thank you for posting about your experience. I know you'll do well with your progression and can't wait to read your updates throughout the season. Keep up the great work!


----------



## poutanen

DevilWithin said:


> That really sucks about the botched surgery -- that said, your attitude and perspective is a real inspiration. Thank you for posting about your experience. I know you'll do well with your progression and can't wait to read your updates throughout the season. Keep up the great work!


The forum doesn't have a "like" button, but I like this post ^^^ :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Thanks. I work on my balance daily with DDPYOGA but I like the idea of adding something more. One thing I don't think I mentioned previously is I also have mild cerebral palsy (the amputation occurred because of a botched surgery for CP) so balance is always something I need to work on.
> 
> Best,
> E


+1 on the inspiration! I'll admit,.. I'm feeling more than just a little wussified, at how long I've been laid out due to _my_ various injury & and accompanying health complications these past months!  :laugh:

Keep up the great work! Looking forward to reading the thread you'll post here telling us all about how awesome your day was when it all "clicked" for you!! :jumping1: :cheer:  

:hairy:


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> +1 on the inspiration! I'll admit,.. I'm feeling more than just a little wussified, at how long I've been laid out due to _my_ various injury & and accompanying health complications these past months!  :laugh:
> 
> Keep up the great work! Looking forward to reading the thread you'll post here telling us all about how awesome your day was when it all "clicked" for you!! :jumping1: :cheer:
> 
> :hairy:


The irony here is I was looking at your x-rays the other day and thought "shoot, if he can snowboard I have no excuses". Illegitimi non carborundum.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

Let me start this post by saying my husband is a loving, caring individual who I deeply love and the blue ink on the map did look green (although the square did not look like a circle).

I went to Sugarloaf yesterday and had a great morning on the beginner slope. For the first couple of runs I held my arms out until I got a good feel for shoulder placement. Hubby tried to get video but the condensation on the lens made it too foggy to make out. Regardless, I was linking turns both ways and feeling pretty stoked.

After lunch hubby suggested we go on a green that starts about 3/4ths of the way up the mountain so I have more terrian to work with. Realize we are not familiar with SL. We get to the top and I ask hubby to show me the run we are going to do. It's a blue. Without going into grave detail I'll just say it was bad, there were tears, and it took me an hour to get down (thank goodness for the Azzpadz). Fearing my wrath, once we got down hubby immediately brought me to the pub and bought me a hard cider. 

All's good except my confidence is pretty much shattered. Hoping tomorrow's lesson helps with that.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

essie52 said:


> ...my confidence is pretty shattered...


I just read a bunch of posts saying peopling were bombing down blues by their third day.... Feeling a wee bit the loser here....


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> I just read a bunch of posts saying peopling were bombing down blues by their third day.... Feeling a wee bit the loser here....


Just remember this is the "Interwebz!" :laugh: They can _claim_ to have done anything. But in _*my*_ head,..? I usually just call "Bullshit" whenever I hear something outrageous like that! :laugh: Besides,.. just because they can stay upright and go fast straight? Doesn't mean they can actually ride!

I'm sorry to hear you had a confidence crisis yesterday. I can tell you that _LOTs_ of us have had to face that _"Way Too Much for Me"_ run. Either by mistake as you did or because our heads & egos got too big. In the case of the latter,..? We usually have a few more days of "Green" success under our belts before we let our egos start talkin' us into thinking we're Sean White!! :laugh: LoL

The good news is,.. it doesn't sound as if you were seriously injured! Maybe just scared and bruised? If you can, try to forget what happened yesterday and focus on your lesson today. Remind yourself how good your successes on the green runs felt! Those successes were _real_ and they are _still_ there to be had today!


----------



## essie52

Thanks. I realized I was having a pity party this morning, told myself to get over myself, worked out, and am feeling much better. And you are right, nothing broken (although some big ass bruises on each hip which I should not be proud of but I kind of am).

Tomorrow (lesson is tomorrow not today) is a new day on the hill and, while it may not happen tomorrow, by the end of the season I will do that run (on my feet). 

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Thanks. I realized I was having a pity party this morning, told myself to get over myself, worked out, and am feeling much better. And you are right, nothing broken *(although some big ass bruises on each hip which I should not be proud of but I kind of am)*.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day on the hill and, while it may not happen tomorrow, by the end of the season I will do that run (on my feet).
> 
> Best,
> E


_Sheeee-_*IT!!!* :huh: You Be _PROUDa_ them thar bruises!!! :injured: :jumping1:  You _earned_ 'em, and they are no doubt impressive!

I was proud as hell of the ones I got _my_ first few times out!  :jumping1: Badges of Honor!! 

:hairy:


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> I just read a bunch of posts saying peopling were bombing down blues by their third day.... Feeling a wee bit the loser here....


Yeah those people are full of shit. What they mean is they went up and heel slid the whole way down.

Get used to the asspad and any other armor you choose to wear. Get used to falling because it's part of the sport. And make sure above all you have fun! The confidence will come with time.

For what it's worth, I've been boarding for 23 years, patrolling for 2, and instructing for 1. I wear full upper body armor and still fall every day. If you're not falling you're not pushing yourself enough!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

poutanen said:


> Yeah those people are full of shit. What they mean is they went up and heel slid the whole way down.
> 
> Get used to the asspad and any other armor you choose to wear. Get used to falling because it's part of the sport. And make sure above all you have fun! The confidence will come with time.
> 
> For what it's worth, I've been boarding for 23 years, patrolling for 2, and instructing for 1. I wear full upper body armor and still fall every day. If you're not falling you're not pushing yourself enough!


Essie
yup...if ur not dying...ur dead 

ride like there's no tomorrow but save yourself to ride another day :jumping1:


----------



## essie52

Had lesson today and things really clicked! So much more fun than skiing! Spent the morning focusing on bending my knees and weighting my front leg. By the end of the lesson I was making tightish turns and felt in control. I still am not as comfortable going from heel side to toe side as the other way but I can do it with ease.

The only issue I have now is my boot's (Burton Mint) lower half speed laces won't stay locked on my right foot. At first I thought it was user error but both hubby and instructor tried and by half way down it was loose. Not a big deal but my heel lifts quite a bit. Since these were given to me (new) I suppose I can invest in some others if need be. While I will go to a boot fitter most are not used to working with people with disabilities so I have a question that maybe Burton Avenger or others could chime in on.

I have very little ankle flexion on either side. My prosthesis is adjusted to account for this and a have a 1.5" heel lift in my other boot on the sound leg. When skiing I buy stiff boots because I need what little movement I have to translate to the skis. Will this be the same case for snowboarding boots? In other words do I want a stiffer snowboarding boot (currently Burton Mint)?

Furthermore, do I want stiffer bindings? I am currently using Burton Stilettos EST on a 134 Burton Nugget (5'2" 115ish lbs with leg on). Suggestions?

Thanks! 
E
PS I should probably post this in a different forum but the people with the most knowledge seem to follow this one.


----------



## neni

Hmmm... I'm no boot fitter and no boot pro at all... just an observation as it may result in the same for you: with some of my boards, I don't have a chance to bend them with only applying "ancle force", I need the boot n binding to translate the "shin force". Stiffer boots n bindings will translate the force easier/more directly. So you may be better off with stiffer gear as it seems as if you need to ride with your shins as well. 

If you get new boots, have a look if Ride Cadence fits, they have a very snug heel lock. If you get other boots, be sure you get one where upper and lower zone is adjustable separately. This allows that you can close the upper zone tightly (more response from the shins) while the lower zone around your foot can stay more loose.

And a big YAY to your click!


----------



## Argo

I would look into the stiffest boots you can find. Like ski boots, it could take a few tries. Wish you were a dude with a size 12, I'd take all your right boots. 

Also, I don't say this much but after a few(like 20) days I usually start packing my boots out too much. I use 5-7 mm wetsuit material(neoprene) to fill in and make the boot snug again. I usually need some on top of my foot and around my ankle. I put it between the liner and shell. It works quite well to give me the snug feel again. 

Ride cadence and 32 binary are a couple of nice stiffer women's boots that my wife has liked.


----------



## Argo

Also. I like stiffer boots to translate smaller movement quickly to the board. Just know that as a beginner that you have way more movement than you think you do and more than you may want. However, your a different story than most beginning riders.....


----------



## essie52

Argo said:


> However, your a different story than most beginning riders.....


LOL... Isn't that the truth!
Thanks neni and Argo for the advice. I'm going to see if I can find some Ride Cadences and some DC Moras locally to try on.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

Ok.... so last night hubby forced me to go to Urgent Care since my knee on my amputated side keeps going out causing me to fall forward. 

After discussing this knee issue with the admitting nurse AND the doctor both asked if my amputation was above knee or below knee 

Anyway, doctor believes I sprained it snowboarding but if it is still bothering me in six weeks then an MRI will be done to rule out ligament tears. 

I told him I planned to SB this weekend and he laughed and left the room. I think he thought I was joking.

Best,
E


----------



## Argo

Do you live in Canada or California? 

Those are some really brilliant people. Do you have an ortho specialist already? If it is bad enough to get you to urgent care then it's probably bad. Given your medical history I'd assume that you know when.something is wrong and take it seriously. Given that it's your knee going out, obviously it's a bka. 

If you came in to our ER you would have a CT done within the hour. 6 weeks is a long delay if something is wrong and needs to be fixed.....


----------



## essie52

Argo said:


> Do you live in Canada or California?
> 
> Those are some really brilliant people. Do you have an ortho specialist already? If it is bad enough to get you to urgent care then it's probably bad. Given your medical history I'd assume that you know when.something is wrong and take it seriously. Given that it's your knee going out, obviously it's a bka.
> 
> If you came in to our ER you would have a CT done within the hour. 6 weeks is a long delay if something is wrong and needs to be fixed.....


I'm in New Hampshire. I was a little surprised by the six week wait particularly since I have limited sensation on that side so pain is vague for me. I am going to contact my ortho today and see if he has a knee guy he would recommend. With that said, it is NOT swollen or bruised and Advil does seem to help.

AND it is not going out while I am SBing only after I unstrap (at which point I face plant). I do not really plan on going out this weekend. 

E


----------



## Argo

Alot of times with ligament injuries you won't necessarily get swelling or bruising. You will get weakness and instability. Personally I'd rather know for sure. They can take aspirate and look for blood or they can do ct/mri. Hopefully he at least manipulated your knee to check it? When my acl tore I was just sore and the knee would give out on me. No swelling or bruising. I never had it fixed thinking nothing was wrong. Found out 10 years later that I don't have an acl....


----------



## essie52

Argo said:


> Hopefully he at least manipulated your knee to check it?


He asked me to bend it back and forth unweighted.... does that count?



Argo said:


> I never had it fixed thinking nothing was wrong. Found out 10 years later that I don't have an acl....


How does that affect you? Is your knee currently horrifically unstable?


----------



## Argo

My legs are strong and I keep them that way. Sometimes after a full day of hiking or powder riding it will get unstable with the weakness from being tired. It is not unstable otherwise.


----------



## essie52

So after work today I zipped around to a couple local shops and tried on many boots with the main focus on:

32 Binarys (too wide)

Burton Supremes (lots of heel lift)

Ride Cadences (nice)

Since I could not find any DC Moras I ordered a few sizes from Zappos and they came yesterday. They fit a little looser than the Cadences but otherwise fairly well. 

The Cadences are more comfortable in general than the Moras but they do not seem as stiff. After explaining to the salesperson/boot fitter my situation and discussing the Moras versus Cadences he said, "stiffness does not necessarily indicate responsiveness. I think you would find the Cadences more responsive."

Is he talking about me specifically or making a general statement to say stiffness is not an indication of responsiveness? I bought the Cadences but now I am second guessing my choice.

Any advice?


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> The Cadences are more comfortable in general than the Moras but they do not seem as stiff. After explaining to the salesperson/boot fitter my situation and discussing the Moras versus Cadences he said, "stiffness does not necessarily indicate responsiveness. I think you would find the Cadences more responsive."


Here's my advice first, and then I'll rant about the sales guy: fit is more important than features (stiffness being a feature). The boot that fits better, with less heel lift, will likely be better overall. You may want to try mens boots too. Try a bunch before you decide to use the ones you just bought maybe?

Now as for the sales guy, if he meant what I said above, then fair enough. But if he means that you can somehow have a boot that's less stiff, but more responsive? Bullshit. The very definition of response is how much info is translated back your your body so your brain can make decisions on the fly. The stiffer the boot/binding combo, the faster and more obvious that data is to reach your body.

Think of the bindings and boots like tires on a car (your legs are the suspension). Stiff boots/bindings are low profile tires with shallow tread. These will relay as much info to the driver as possible. They'll also feel substantially less comfortable. Softer boots/bindings are like larger deep tread tires on a smaller rim. They absorb much more energy, and make your feeling of the road sort of dull.

Your situation may be different than the average boarder, but generally this is what you want:

Carving/Riding Very Aggressive: Stiffer boots/bindings

Less aggressive, lots of variable (choppy) terrain: Softer boots/bindings


I ride the stiffest boots/bindings I can get that are still comfortable for a full day of riding. I like LOTS of feedback to my brain, at the expense of some comfort. Others have different philosophies! :hairy:


----------



## essie52

poutanen said:


> fit is more important than features (stiffness being a feature). The boot that fits better, with less heel lift, will likely be better overall.


The Cadences definitely are more (comfortably) snug around the forefoot and calf and my ankle does not hurt in them...something common for me in all boots (hiking, skiing, and the few SB boots I have tried).



poutanen said:


> You may want to try mens boots too.


I have a hard time finding women's 6s that are small enough. My ski boots are mondo 22.5 



poutanen said:


> Now as for the sales guy, if he meant what I said above, then fair enough. But if he means that you can somehow have a boot that's less stiff, but more responsive? Bullshit.


Yeah, I was thinking "bullshit" as he was saying it but I already researched the Cadences so I knew the boot I was looking at. I just wasn't sure if I was missing something.



poutanen said:


> Think of the bindings and boots like tires on a car (your legs are the suspension). Stiff boots/bindings are low profile tires with shallow tread. These will relay as much info to the driver as possible. They'll also feel substantially less comfortable. Softer boots/bindings are like larger deep tread tires on a smaller rim. They absorb much more energy, and make your feeling of the road sort of dull.


 Very nice analogy. :hairy:

I had really hoped the Moras would be more comfortable and fit better than the Cadences. I am really stuck on the "stiffer is better" thought. I likely need to let it go. 

Well, since my knee is not going to let me snowboard this weekend I have a little more time to decide and try others out. 

Best,
E


----------



## Argo

I kind of agree but not entirely. I found flow talons a couple years back and love them. They are stiff. Definitely not the stiffest bet they are up there. They are super comfortable and forgiving. I am also a big dude, that probably makes them less stiff to.me and more comfortable. 

I hate nonstiff, soft, kushy boots, my calves and feet kill me at the end of the day. so yea, stiff isn't always better but stiff and comfortable is where it's at...


----------



## Efilnikufesin

When you get your knee in order, after anything you need, surgery, PT etc, you might want to look into a certified strength and conditioning coach (not a personal trainer!) A good one may be able to help you get that knee stronger and more able to handle the abuse you are going to dish out on it without, or at least minimizing chances of further re injury.

As far as boots, as said above, get comfortable boots that fit your feet well (no heel lift, no toe slop, pressure points etc.) Everything else is secondary, especially as a beginner.


----------



## neni

Sales persons tell _lot_ of weird stuff. If you find a shop with a knowledgeable guy, stay with this shop, even if it's a tad more expensive there, cos this one's gold and rare. (If a shop guy first _asks_ you a lot of questions on your situation/purpose /experiences/a.s.o. and not just bluntly pulls out learned by heart selling lines after saying hello to you, that's an indicator that he knows a bit what his job is, and can adjust his knowledge to your needs.)

To the boots... welcome in the desperate world of stiff women's boots! My take: There aren't any _real_ stiff. I had the stiffest women's boots from Salomon, K2, Burton and Ride (32 and DC are not available for me). One was maybe a tiny tad stiffer that the other, but none was _stiff_. I've tried mens boots, but there was the high bootleg -> calve bite issue. 
I now finally found a boot I really like, comfy AND stiff: in the backcountry gear section. Deeluxe Spark XV is a "unisex" boot with rather low-ish bootleg which don't bite my calves, produced also in smaller sizes. Idk if they come in your size as well, but it may be worth to keep an eye on unisex BC boots. I think, the splitboard/hiking section is growing and more selection will hopefully come. I also think theres a need for this type of boots; the small sizes of these boots were sold out wherever I looked in Europe very early. Maybe they'll add even smaller sizes in the years to come. 

Till then, as the Cadence fits, it'll be your best bet, cos IMO, in the "normal" women's boots selection, none is _really_ stiff. My :2cents:


----------



## essie52

I have spent yesterday and today alternating between ice and heat on my knee and keeping my prosthesis off. This is the longest I have gone without wearing my leg and I have to say I am going completely insane! Hubby and kids headed out to mountain both yesterday and today while I am stuck on the couch reading. This sounds relaxing doesn't it? Well, it's not!  i am so under stimulated I'm twitchy. 

Just Venting,
E
PS knee feels much better. I am quite sure it is an irritated nerve on the back of my knee. My SBing leg is a little tighter in that area than my everyday leg and there may be too much pressure for the nerves when on heel side . If stiffer boots (and perhaps bindings) don't work then I'll modify the leg itself.


----------



## Efilnikufesin

Ever use a foam roller? Could help with loosening up tight and tender areas, it's like having a brutal massage therapist that is inexpensive. It hurts a lot doing it, but feels great a few minutes later.


----------



## essie52

Efilnikufesin said:


> Ever use a foam roller? Could help with loosening up tight and tender areas, it's like having a brutal massage therapist that is inexpensive. It hurts a lot doing it, but feels great a few minutes later.


I haven't but I know what you're talking about. Myocardial release, yes? I saw some of the foam rollers at TJMaxx. I'll pick some up this week and give it a shot. I'm sure it can't hurt. Thanks. 

Best,
E


----------



## sixpoint

Essie, I admire your strength & determination as you conquer a much greater challenge than others learning to ride. Truly inspiring.


----------



## essie52

sixpoint said:


> Essie, I admire your strength & determination as you conquer a much greater challenge than others learning to ride. Truly inspiring.


Thanks but the person you should truly admire is my husband as he teaches/practices with me. He is an intermediate/advanced rider but stays on the bunny slopes and greens with me offering suggestions even when I have a lesson. Trust me, I have, more than a few times, lashed out at him in frustration and he still supports and cheers me on. 

E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Thanks but the person you should truly admire is my husband as he teaches/practices with me. He is an intermediate/advanced rider but stays on the bunny slopes and greens with me offering suggestions even when I have a lesson. *Trust me, I have, more then a few times, lashed out at him in frustration and he still supports and cheers me on.*
> 
> E


:lol: We believe you! :lol: 
That's the very reason we so often, adamantly recommend to people thinking about it to never ever try and teach their SO's, Bf's, Gf's, etc! Very few relationships seem to survive that particular descent into madness! (…nice to hear yours wasn't one of those!)  :laugh: 

:hairy:


----------



## Efilnikufesin

essie52 said:


> I haven't but I know what you're talking about. Myocardial release, yes? I saw some of the foam rollers at TJMaxx. I'll pick some up this week and give it a shot. I'm sure it can't hurt. Thanks.
> 
> Best,
> E


Myofascial, but yes. You'll be grimacing a good deal while doing it but it works great for tight tendons and muscles, pulls etc. Sometimes with problem areas, especially when you stress the area on regular basis, a little extra attention a few times a week can work wonders.

Can also use a lacrosse/tennis ball for harder to hit areas, or a pvc pipe if the foam one seems too soft.


----------



## essie52

Efilnikufesin said:


> Myofascial, but yes. You'll be grimacing a good deal while doing it but it works great for tight tendons and muscles, pulls etc. Sometimes with problem areas, especially when you stress the area on regular basis, a little extra attention a few times a week can work wonders.
> 
> Can also use a lacrosse/tennis ball for harder to hit areas, or a pvc pipe if the foam one seems too soft.


Started yesterday. Not too painful and I could almost walk normally (by my standards) today. Not sure if it was that or the normal healing process but I'll keep it up for at least a month and see if I notice a difference in general.

E


----------



## Efilnikufesin

essie52 said:


> Started yesterday. Not too painful and I could almost walk normally (by my standards) today. Not sure if it was that or the normal healing process but I'll keep it up for at least a month and see if I notice a difference in general.
> 
> E


The key can tend to be to find the spots that are tender, then really dig into them and the area around.

You may have also been having some pain from using muscles/tendons/ligaments in a way you have not before or at least in a long time, and all that is required is time to adapt to the stimulus you are placing upon it.

Keep plugging away though, you'll get it. We are designed to adapt.


----------



## essie52

I just posted this in "Tips, Trick, and Snowboard Coaching" but I'll throw it here too. 

Hello!

Ok, I know this sounds odd but as an amputee I have to decide if I want my back leg (amputated leg) to be shorter or longer than my front (by 1 or 2 cm).

Because of my setup there is no way to make them equal. I recognize I can put lifts under the bindings, etc to create equality but that's not my question.

Question is: What are the advantages/disadvantages to having my back leg shorter/longer?

Best, 
E

PS I recognize this thread has morphed out of "Bindings" and I would love if a moderator moved it to "General Chat" or something.


----------



## neni

This is only a gut feeling... I would go with front leg shorter than back, as I shift my weight to have slightly more weight on the front leg anyway and the shorter leg will shift you slightly to the front :dunno:


----------



## essie52

neni said:


> This is only a gut feeling... I would go with front leg shorter than back, as I shift my weight to have slightly more weight on the front leg anyway and the shorter leg will shift you slightly to the front :dunno:


This is my thought also (and how I have been riding) but I wanted to get other opinions. I figured the longer leg in the back would facilitate shifting weight to the front easier. 

My amputation seldom slows me down but gosh I end up putting so much more thought into things. Hubby says it's my personality and not my amputation and to just get on the board and ride. 

But there has to be one ways that's better than the other, right?

E


----------



## neni

essie52 said:


> But there has to be one ways that's better than the other, right?
> 
> E


Oh of course. I put my head out of the window and estimate that 50% of the answers you'll get opt for one, the other half for the other option, and each will have good valid reasons for this opinion


----------



## essie52

neni said:


> Oh of course. I put my head out of the window and estimate that 50% of the answers you'll get opt for one, the other half for the other option, and each will have good valid reasons for this opinion


LOL! So true.


----------



## essie52

I am taking to snowboarding like a cat to water.  I am linking my turns but it feels like I have to fight for it all the time. I know I am not bending my knees enough and putting too much weight on my back leg but my body does not seem to want to listen to my brain. 

Today I fell in such a spectacular manner my liner and prosthesis came three fours of the way off my stump. Not comfortable and likely freaked a few people out. 

E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> I am taking to snowboarding like a cat to water.  I am linking my turns but it feels like I have to fight for it all the time. I know I am not bending my knees enough and putting too much weight on my back leg but my body does not seem to want to listen to my brain.
> 
> Today I fell in such a spectacular manner my liner and prosthesis came three fours of the way off my stump. Not comfortable and likely freaked a few people out.
> 
> E


  
Bummer,..! I'm sad to hear that you are still struggling! I thought you had gotten past the hump with your difficulty on linking turns! 

I must say tho,.. I had to smile at your description of that fall and your prosthetic foot almost coming off! If it should ever happen again,.. if anyone gives you a freaked out stare?? Just look at them calmly and say,.. "If you wish to keep your legs 'n feet? Make sure you get properly fitted boots!"  :rofl3: :hairy:

Seriously tho,.. You've done a couple lessons so far, yes? I sure wish we could see some video of your riding to see if there is anything the seasoned riders here could spot in your form or technique that might be hindering you! 

Wishing you the very best of luck and hoping it all clicks and falls together for you real soon! Don't despair,.. You have a few more hurdles to clear to arrive at that point than most of the rest of us did! Much respect and admiration for your determination & perseverance! Hang tuff kiddo! :thumbsup:


BTW,.. did you make any adjustment to the prosthesis's length as you mentioned? If so, has that caused it to feel more or less awkward?


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> Bummer,..! I'm sad to hear that you are still struggling! I thought you had gotten past the hump with your difficulty on linking turns!


I did. I had it going really well. I think I started overanalyzing when I just need to let it go. 



> I must say tho,.. I had to smile at your description of that fall and your prosthetic foot almost coming off! If it should ever happen again,.. if anyone gives you a freaked out stare?? Just look at them calmly and say,.. "If you wish to keep your legs 'n feet? Make sure you get properly fitted boots!"  :rofl3: :hairy:


I had a hard time getting it back on because hubby and I were laughing so hard at other people's reactions. We are not nice people.



> Seriously tho,.. You've done a couple lessons so far, yes? I sure wish we could see some video of your riding to see if there is anything the seasoned riders here could spot in your form or technique that might be hindering you!


We bought a GoPro that hubby is going to mount to his helmet and video me next Saturday. We wanted to do it today but the mem card we had would not work ;( 



> Wishing you the very best of luck and hoping it all clicks and falls together for you real soon! Don't despair,.. You have a few more hurdles to clear to arrive at that point than most of the rest of us did! Much respect and admiration for your determination & perseverance! Hang tuff kiddo!


Hubby just said, "Stop worrying about how it is suppose to be done and just do what works for you." I have always struggled with this. I want to do everything exactly the same way as everyone else and sometimes that just does not work.




> BTW,.. did you make any adjustment to the prosthesis's length as you mentioned? If so, has that caused it to feel more or less awkward?


 No. I left it alone. Back leg slightly longer. But, I kept thinking about that today. Again, I am all in my head. 

Best, E

PS My previous post should say "three fourths". Oops


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> I did. I had it going really well. I think I started overanalyzing when I just need to let it go.
> 
> Hubby just said, "Stop worrying about how it is suppose to be done and just do what works for you." I have always struggled with this. I want to do everything exactly the same way as everyone else and sometimes that just does not work.


That's actually pretty good advice! Especially if you were doing ok before and felt comfortable. Remember,.. Those of use giving advice on foot and knee position, placement,.. How much to bend or not bend the knee, etc,..? We're giving that advice without the challenges of having to try and do it with a prosthesis! Perfect textbook riding form may not work very well for you in you circumstances.

I remeber a thread I started a few years ago, commenting on the number of ridiers I saw on the hill who appeared to be Shredding the shit outta it! They had speed, appeared to be stomping tricks way beyond my ability. And yet they were doing this with what was technically really bad form! They were all counter rotated, with their shoulders turned downhill instead of aligned with their boards! All kinds of lousy looking technique!!

When I asked about this, I remember one of BA's typical, curt, one sentence answers,… "personal style and skill > than robotic teaching techniques!!!!" (…or something to that effect!)  This may well apply to you too!

If you were feeling comfortable linking turns and making your way down the hill with technique that maybe wasn't exactly textbook perfect in form?? I would say go back to doing what was working for you! You can always go back and try to clean up your style or technique later if you begin to feel it's no longer serving you well!

In fact, it might be easier later once you are more confidant and in tune with your own riding style and ability!  





essie52 said:


> I had a hard time getting it back on because hubby and I were laughing so hard at other people's reactions. We are not nice people.


:lol: I guess I'm not neither, since I was laughing at your description of their discomfort also! (…not to mention suggesting ways to increase their unease! :laugh:  :hairy:


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> This is my thought also (and how I have been riding) but I wanted to get other opinions. I figured the longer leg in the back would facilitate shifting weight to the front easier.
> 
> My amputation seldom slows me down but gosh I end up putting so much more thought into things. Hubby says it's my personality and not my amputation and to just get on the board and ride.
> 
> But there has to be one ways that's better than the other, right?
> 
> E


Have you ever tried to set the board up the other way?

Not just try & ride it backwards, the way it's setup.

I would definitely give that a try.

But it sounds like you're havin' fun, that's awesome.
I had a girlfriend a long time ago, who when we met, sucked sooo bad(at snowboarding:embarrased1
But she liked it & wanted to go all the time.
She became better than most of my friends, not by talent or any skill.
She just put her days in.
We had so much fun though, it was easy.


I know you'll get it, just the fact that "you're doin' it"

What kind of board are you using?

I would look at something full rocker.
I think board profile is huge in your specific case.

It could be a night & day experience?


TT

Give everything a try


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> Have you ever tried to set the board up the other way?
> 
> Not just try & ride it backwards, the way it's setup.
> 
> I would definitely give that a try.


Not yet but I plan to.



> But it sounds like you're havin' fun, that's awesome.
> I had a girlfriend a long time ago, who when we met, sucked sooo bad(at snowboarding:embarrased1


Just choked on my coffee 



> But she liked it & wanted to go all the time.
> She became better than most of my friends, not by talent or any skill.
> She just put her days in.
> We had so much fun though, it was easy.
> 
> 
> I know you'll get it, just the fact that "you're doin' it"


Thanks. Today was a rough day and I am feeling quite frustrated but we scheduled a full day lesson for the upcoming Saturday so hopefully things will turn around. Plus we are getting 18 - 24" this week so conditions should be good.



> What kind of board are you using?
> 
> I would look at something full rocker.
> I think board profile is huge in your specific case.
> 
> It could be a night & day experience?


 Burton Nugget. It was given to me. Not sure if it is the best board to learn on but free is free.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> That's actually pretty good advice! Especially if you were doing ok before and felt comfortable. Remember,.. Those of use giving advice on foot and knee position, placement,.. How much to bend or not bend the knee, etc,..? We're giving that advice without the challenges of having to try and do it with a prosthesis! Perfect textbook riding form may not work very well for you in you circumstances.


 Yeah. I keep feeling like I need to angle my prosthesis out more. So instead of riding +9/-9 I would ride say, +9/-12 but I read you should never have your back leg more than your front. So, even though my anatomy is completely different I have not changed it. I'm just stubborn to my determent.



> "personal style and skill > than robotic teaching techniques!!!!"


 Yes. But those people with good form LOOK so good going down the mountain. I need to get over it I know.



> If you were feeling comfortable linking turns and making your way down the hill with technique that maybe wasn't exactly textbook perfect in form?? I would say go back to doing what was working for you! You can always go back and try to clean up your style or technique later if you begin to feel it's no longer serving you well!
> 
> In fact, it might be easier later once you are more confidant and in tune with your own riding style and ability!


Are you my hubby in disguise? :hairy:

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> ...Thanks. Today was a rough day and I am feeling quite frustrated but we scheduled a full day lesson for the upcoming Saturday so hopefully things will turn around. Plus we are getting 18 - 24" this week so conditions should be good.
> 
> Burton Nugget. It was given to me. Not sure if it is the best board to learn on but free is free….


I am assuming you are riding somewhere on/near the East Coast? I think you will find things to be quite different riding on a few inches of nice "fresh!" It was during a 3-4" dump up at Boyne when It finally started to click for me. Plus falling in a foot or more of fresh is like falling on your bed pillows! (...assuming you're not bombing the slope at Mach 10 that is! lol!!! )

While I learned to ride on a full camber deck? Plenty of people, (maybe most nowadays!) learn to ride on some sort of full or hybrid rocker board. I am not a fan of them myself. I demo'd a couple of burton boards two seasons ago. They all had that "flying V" rocker? I couldn't hold a heelside turn on those to save my life!! Washed out all the time on me. (…granted, I'm no expert rider now, and certainly wasn't then, so that may have had a little to do with it!!)

If one of the problems you're having is trouble washing out, or holding an edge in turns? It might possibly be the rocker making that tough for you. They are a "loose" riding board to begin with. While they are supposed to be harder to _catch_ an edge on? They are also a little more work to fully and properly "engage" an edge with! :shrug:




essie52 said:


> Yeah. I keep feeling like I need to angle my prosthesis out more. So instead of riding +9/-9 I would ride say, +9/-12 but I read you should never have your back leg more than your front. So, even though my anatomy is completely different I have not changed it. I'm just stubborn to my determent.


Well, the really nice thing about binding angles, stance's and such? You can change them and if you don't like the results? Change 'em back! #3 phillips screwdriver is all you need! 

I can't say I can recall ever having heard that particular warning about the rear binding angle. I have heard it's not advisable to have the total for both angles exceed 31°! At +9/-12? That would be a total of 21°. I'm pretty sure that all of that advice is about reducing any excessive stress on the riders knees! So I'm not entirely sure that would apply in the same way to you and your situation. Might be something to ask about tho. BA might know if its a good idea or not.



essie52 said:


> Yes. But those people with good form LOOK so good going down the mountain. I need to get over it I know.


  :lol: Get good at _getting_ down the hill,.. then focus on "looking" good getting down! :laugh: Besides, Scorpion's look _far_ goofier than someone shredding with less than perfect form! 

ps. If you have an old ski pole lyin' around? Use it to mount the GoPro on. That way hubby can film you from closer without interfering with you, _AND_ he can point the camera at you, while still watching where He's going!  :laugh: (…although the resulting crash might make for good footage too!)




essie52 said:


> Are you my hubby in disguise?


 Ignore the man behind the curtain!!!!


----------



## essie52

Sorry I have not updated in a bit. 

Against everybody's better judgement I went out today. I was so sick yesterday that I could not get out of bed and today was only marginally better but I did not want to lose a day like today (we're not used to this in New England). At the end of each run I felt as though I was going to pass out and had to close my eyes to avoid vomiting on the lift but IT WAS SO WORTH IT!

Everything came together! I made some changes in adjustments to my leg which helped but the biggest change was I decided to wear a sleeve over my prosthesis. This secured my leg so the prosthesis did not fall off but even more importantly it translated the movements from my knee and thigh into my prosthetic. This made everything SO MUCH EASIER! Honestly, had I know it would make such a huge difference I would have started with it. Oh well, live and learn.

I'd write more but I've a fever of 102.3F and, quite frankly, this is taking too much mental effort... LOL. Thank you all for your continued support.

Best,
C


----------



## DevilWithin

That's awesome! Glad things worked out for you today. 

Get well soon!


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Sorry I have not updated in a bit.
> 
> Against everybody's better judgement I went out today….
> 
> ….This secured my leg so the prosthesis did not fall off but even more importantly it translated the movements from my knee and thigh into my prosthetic. This made everything SO MUCH EASIER! Honestly, had I know it would make such a huge difference I would have started with it. Oh well, live and learn.
> 
> *I'd write more but I've a fever of 102.3F and, quite frankly, this is taking too much mental effort... LOL.* Thank you all for your continued support.
> 
> Best,
> C


:lol: *Awesome news on the progress!* As for hitting it while being ill,..? I completely understand the urge not to miss out on a good day of snow!  Just be careful! I did the same thing two seasons ago. Went to the hill when I felt a little cold coming on,.. got a chill! Next thing I know, I'm flat on my ass with pneumonia!! :facepalm1: :laugh:

I'm really looking forward to hearing how things go once you're feeling better! :jumping1:

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Chomps the cheerleading squad.

Essie...rock on!


----------



## timmytard

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chomps the cheerleading squad.
> 
> Essie...rock on!


Yeah, you Rock chicky.

Trudy an inspiration for everyone.


We want some pics or better yet video

Fiddle with your bindings. 
Some of those tiny little adjustments, completely change the ride.

I'm 100% positive, that they could be tweaked a little here & there.
& you'll notice it'll be easier.

Nobody can tell you though, that's the thing.
They can explain what all the nifty little things do

But you gotta be the one to try them.


That Nug or Nugget, has the channel I believe?
So stance adjustments are pretty easy.
You can do it without taking your footsout of the bindings

Mostly the forward lean, that's the finicky one.
The difference between one setting & a different, in either direction can make a board almost unrideable.


TT


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chomps the cheerleading squad.
> 
> Essie...rock on!


:lol: Well,.. I haven't got any shred news of my own to tout this season! :dunno: Besides, I can't help thinking about the number of female newbs who have joined & posted here that they were having a lot of trouble getting it "To Click?" After a lot of encouragement from the members here, after a lot of trying and failing and falling. Getting beat up and bruised? 

How many of them are still around? Not that many! :blink: :dunno: And _none_ of them had the kind of physical disadvantage that Essie has had to overcome! 

I honestly and sincerely "Love" hearing that excitement and enthusiasm that comes across in a post after it finally "Clicks" for someone who has been struggling! It reminds me of how I felt and the "Shit Eating Grin" I had glued on my face the day it happened for me! :hairy: 

What's not to cheer for??  :laugh: :jumping1: 

Essie,.. Get Well Soon and Get back at it!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Chomps...was not bashing on ya....but I want to see the cute cheer outfits you are sporting that is attractin all the young lovelies. :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chomps...was not bashing on ya....but I want to see the cute cheer outfits you are sporting that is attractin all the young lovelies. :hairy:


:laugh: I didn't really think you were!  I was just confused by the "_frustration"_ smiley! (  ) :lol:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

chomps1211 said:


> :laugh: I didn't really think you were!  I was just confused by the "_frustration"_ smiley! (  ) :lol:


Chomps' cheer   ...we all understand your frustration. CHEER ON there gimpy


----------



## essie52

I have read tons of threads on this site and am happy this one has not broken down into petty bickering (although it is likely misplaced in "bindings"). I also truly appreciate the lack of political correctness. :hairy: Thank you!

@chomps - landing on soft snow when falling versus hard pack makes a world of difference! Since I wasn't dreading the next fall I was able to loosen up and move around much more. 

I had planned to go out yesterday (snow day at work) but when I came downstairs dressed to go hubby took one look at me, laughed, hid my keys, and sent me back to bed. Fever finally broke last night so I am hoping to make it out Wednesday after work. :jumping1:

Best, 
E


----------



## essie52

I have had a very successful week. I am feeling quite confident on the greens and, if I can stay out of my head, I am easily keeping up with hubby. I tend to over-analysis and obsess with what my body is doing and how I "should" ride. When I do this everything goes to pot. I am wondering if I should start listening to music to try to keep out of my head. It's likely safer than my first thought - alcohol. 

I ended up with a stance width of 19" and angles at +12/-15 (back leg is metal). Everything feels pretty comfortable here. As I mentioned in another post, my board throws me around a bit in the "clumpy" snow but I am getting used to it. Part of me wants to look at another more "normal" board but the other part tells me to suck it up. 

I have next week off from work and have full day lessons planned for M, T, H, F (adaptive lessons are two or three on one and they are free with Maine Adaptive). Furthermore, hubby and I are staying on the mountain for Saturday and Sunday. So, hopefully, by next week at this time I should be killing it.

Best,
E


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> I have had a very successful week. I am feeling quite confident on the greens and, if I can stay out of my head, I am easily keeping up with hubby. I tend to over-analysis and obsess with what my body is doing and how I "should" ride. When I do this everything goes to pot. I am wondering if I should start listening to music to try to keep out of my head. It's likely safer than my first thought - alcohol.
> 
> I ended up with a stance width of 19" and angles at +12/-15 (back leg is metal). Everything feels pretty comfortable here. As I mentioned in another post, my board throws me around a bit in the "clumpy" snow but I am getting used to it. Part of me wants to look at another more "normal" board but the other part tells me to suck it up.
> 
> I have next week off from work and have full day lessons planned for M, T, H, F (adaptive lessons are two or three on one and they are free with Maine Adaptive). Furthermore, hubby and I are staying on the mountain for Saturday and Sunday. So, hopefully, by next week at this time I should be killing it.
> 
> Best,
> E


Awesome I knew you'd get it.
Yoiu just gotta put in the hours.

Try as many boards as you can, lengths, profiles, they all ride a bit different

We want some pics & vid


TT


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> We want some pics & vid


Hubby took a video but as soon as I knew he was recording I fell apart. I can post it but I look horrid and he is a little too far away.


----------



## neni

Good news, keep at it. And don't be disappointed if you hit a plateaus from time to time. It's normal; we all do. Get in runs, loads of runs. It's all about hours on snow. 

(Haha... I know this overanalyzing issue  got this with showjumping (the part of eventing I actually really don't like but it's part of the game so... urgh); had my best round ever when I was half stoned by a migraine drug :embarrased1


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Hubby took a video but as soon as I knew he was recording I fell apart. I can post it but I look horrid and he is a little too far away.


Horrid, as in you forgot to do your makeup & look like a dork?

Or your skills are lacking?

Haha, I'm just fuckin' whit chya E.

Lets see it, we don't care if you look funny


TT


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> Horrid, as in you forgot to do your makeup & look like a dork?


Does this helmet make me look fat?

I'll post as soon as I can get hubby's phone to dL the video.

E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Does this helmet make me look fat?


:rofl4: :rofl4: :rofl4:
Priceless quote!!! :laugh:


----------



## Deacon

essie52 said:


> Does this helmet make me look fat?


Awesome. :hairy:

I use music and just a touch of alcohol. Music to keep from over-analyzing and alcohol (just a bit) to keep my body loose.


----------



## essie52

Oh I forgot to mention.... My prescription sunglasses arrived Thursday. Being able to see the slope made a BIG difference. I have refused to wear my everyday glasses SBing because I was scared I would break them. I have bad vision (can't see the big "E" bad) and spend $800 on lenses to avoid the coke bottle look (do these glasses make me look fat?).

I was describing the situation to my eye doctor at my exam and he was able to get me into polarized prescription sunglasses for $250. They do not have prisms and are single lenses but make an amazing difference. Now hubby does not have to lead me down the hill. :jumping1:

Best, 
E


----------



## essie52

Deacon said:


> Awesome. :hairy:
> 
> I use music and just a touch of alcohol. Music to keep from over-analyzing and alcohol (just a bit) to keep my body loose.


Valium works too.... just sayin' :hairy:

Best,
E
PS disclaimer: I do not recommend valium whilst snowboarding but the thought has crossed my mind.


----------



## essie52

Here is a link to the video:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6fbjccwmxyk385/SBing.mp4?dl=0

Keep in mind that I choked once hubby started recording. Arms a flailing. 

Best,
E


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Valium works too.... just sayin' :hairy:
> 
> Best,
> E
> PS disclaimer: I do not recommend valium whilst snowboarding but the thought has crossed my mind.


I used to do acid & snowboard.

It was awesome, I don't think I'd ever do acid again, unless I was snowboarding.
Not sure if Valium would be good?

TT

PS disclaimer: I Highly recommend acid whilst snowboarding. 
you don't feel high just extremely focused, except the lift line.
You do feel pretty high in the lift line though.


----------



## Deacon

essie52 said:


> Here is a link to the video:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6fbjccwmxyk385/SBing.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Keep in mind that I choked once hubby started recording. Arms a flailing.
> 
> Best,
> E


You're doing great, without consideration for your challenges, you look at least as good as any beginner i see around here, and more in control then a lot of them.


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> I used to do acid & snowboard.
> 
> It was awesome, I don't think I'd ever do acid again, unless I was snowboarding.
> Not sure if Valium would be good?
> 
> TT
> 
> PS disclaimer: I Highly recommend acid whilst snowboarding.
> you don't feel high just extremely focused, except the lift line.
> You do feel pretty high in the lift line though.


I am a responsible adult now (I am.... yessa) so I am pleading the 5th on this one. 

E


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> You're doing great, without consideration for your challenges, you look at least as good as any beginner i see around here, and more in control then a lot of them.


:jumping1: *I second this Whole Heartedly!!!!* :jumping1:

If _that's_ footage of you as things have "Gone to Shit?" As you put it? You have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of!!!! You can tell your brain from all of us,.. To _"stop_ messin' with you!!" You're doing Great!!!! :cheer: :hairy:


----------



## essie52

Thanks.:blush:


----------



## poutanen

Yeah, looks like you're doing well and having fun! :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention....
> 
> ....I have bad vision (can't see the big "E" bad) and spend $800 on lenses to avoid the coke bottle look (do these glasses make me look fat?).
> 
> Best,
> E


:blink:
...So let me get this straight? Gimpy leg, blind in one eye & can't see out t'other, and after a handful or so days learning to snowboard? _THAT's_ you riding badly?? :blink: 

Your brain is one tough, judgmental SOB! :laugh: I wish we got a few more newbs around here that were half as critical about their own abilities as you are!! (...be a helluva lot fewer, "I've been boarding twice now and need to fine tune my 1080's and carving" threads started!!) :facepalm1: :rofl4:

Alls you need is a some more time onna snow to boost your confidence! That and a quieter head!  :laugh: 

:hairy:


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> Your brain is one tough, judgmental SOB! :laugh:
> Alls you need is a some more time onna snow to boost your confidence! That and a quieter head!  :laugh:
> 
> :hairy:


You're not the first to say that LOL. I prefer to call it tenacity and perfection. With that said I am extremely understanding and patient of others (unless they're complete morons).

Completely agree with getting out of my head!

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> Completely agree with getting out of my head!
> 
> Best,
> E


Start mobbin...have hubs wear something bright and have him clear a pathway and go for it. UR doing great!


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> *You're not the first to say that LOL. I prefer to call it tenacity and perfection.*
> 
> Completely agree with getting out of my head!
> 
> Best,
> E


Well,.. I certainly can't argue with you as far as tenacity goes!  That trait has obviously served you well in overcoming the challenges and difficulties you've faced. Just don't let the judgemental part do all the talkin'!  :laugh: 

:hairy:


----------



## essie52

Had a lesson today. This went really well minus the fact we had to cut short because the wind chill became brutal. I am still on greens and feel I need to improve my technique before moving on (no one wants a noob scrapping off all the snow). 

On heel side I am still frequently skidding but my toe side leaves a strong groove in the snow (except right after the transition where I still skid a little). My toe side to heel side transition is very strong. My heel side to toe side requires a little more effort; not much but I definitely have to think about it. 

I only fell once today in 6 runs (ok, twice if you count the lift line fall). 

While I was in the bathroom the instructor asked my husband if I was always this hard on myself. He responded, "yes". Made me think of your comments Chomps. 

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> ...I only fell once today in 6 runs *(ok, twice if you count the lift line fall). *
> 
> While I was in the bathroom the instructor asked my husband if I was always this hard on myself. He responded, "yes". Made me think of your comments Chomps.
> 
> Best,
> E


:laugh: I _literally_ lol'd when I read that! By last season, almost all of my falls were happening while I was in the lift line! Usually *After* I had come to a complete stop! :blink: :laugh:

Fortunately, I can say I am no longer crashing & burning on 8 out of every 10 lift _dismounts_ any more! But It did take me more than two full seasons to quit doing _that_ regularly! (...I _ree- Heeeally_ sucked at one footin' it!)  

Glad to hear the lesson went well! Sounds like you're progressing quite nicely! :cheer:


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Had a lesson today. This went really well minus the fact we had to cut short because the wind chill became brutal. I am still on greens and feel I need to improve my technique before moving on (no one wants a noob scrapping off all the snow).
> 
> On heel side I am still frequently skidding but my toe side leaves a strong groove in the snow (except right after the transition where I still skid a little). My toe side to heel side transition is very strong. My heel side to toe side requires a little more effort; not much but I definitely have to think about it.
> 
> I only fell once today in 6 runs (ok, twice if you count the lift line fall).
> 
> While I was in the bathroom the instructor asked my husband if I was always this hard on myself. He responded, "yes". Made me think of your comments Chomps.
> 
> Best,
> E


Cool, it gets more fun every time you go, once you get the basics down.

You'll be able to tell your better than you were, when you got there in the morning.

Going 2 days in a row helps tonnes too. You never miss a beat, day 2 is like a continuation of the first day. When you're finally done on your second day, you'll think back & you''ll be amazed how much better you are.


TT


----------



## essie52

Another good day! I will get video Thursday. The main thing I am still struggling with is getting on to toe side without skidding. I know what I am doing wrong. I straighten my front knee and lean forward at the waist. As soon as I am on my toe side I bend my knee again and get a in better position.

I tried all day to fix this but found it close to impossible to initiate the turn without falling into this bad habit. Again, I will get video Thursday. I am trying to think of ways I can solve this. It might be anatomically not possible; I don't know yet. I know when I do a squat (when working out on solid ground) I have to lean forward at the waist to keep my balance since my ankles don't bend much. This might be the same situation. 

However, if anyone knows what I am talking about and can give some strategies for me to try to break this I would really appreciate it.

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> Another good day! I will get video Thursday. The main thing I am still struggling with is getting on to toe side without skidding. I know what I am doing wrong. I straighten my front knee and lean forward at the waist. As soon as I am on my toe side I bend my knee again and get a in better position.
> 
> I tried all day to fix this but found it close to impossible to initiate the turn without falling into this bad habit. Again, I will get video Thursday. I am trying to think of ways I can solve this. It might be anatomically not possible; I don't know yet. I know when I do a squat (when working out on solid ground) I have to lean forward at the waist to keep my balance since my ankles don't bend much. This might be the same situation.
> 
> However, if anyone knows what I am talking about and can give some strategies for me to try to break this I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Best,
> E


Congrats:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:

K...to get into a toeside turn...me thinks the key for you...is to focus/attend to the leading hip movement.

1 Have your pelvis tilted forward/humping a tad...instead of bending at the waist.

2 Move/shift your hips sideways toward the nose...maybe 1-2 inches to weight the nose abit and wait a moment (a timing/rhythm issue) for the nose to drop into the fall line and to gain abit of speed.

3 Then rotate your leading hip into the turn....while also bending/driving the leading knee toward the center of the toeside turn...and while also dropping and turning your leading shoulder into the toeside turn. *But keep your back straight...don't bend at the waist...its a squat movement instead of a bend at the waist movement.*

A drill to help with this....is to use your leading hand/index finger to point into the ground and the center of the turn. That is point your finger about 18-24 inches off the nose/toeside contact point of the board. And also use your head and look to the center of that turn...to avoid counter-rotating and looking back over your shoulder to see what is downhill.

Stoked for ya!


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Congrats:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:
> 
> K...to get into a toeside turn...me thinks the key for you...is to focus/attend to the leading hip movement.
> 
> 1 Have your pelvis tilted forward/humping a tad...instead of bending at the waist.
> 
> 2 Move/shift your hips sideways toward the nose...maybe 1-2 inches to weight the nose abit and wait a moment (a timing/rhythm issue) for the nose to drop into the fall line and to gain abit of speed.
> 
> 3 Then rotate your leading hip into the turn....while also bending/driving the leading knee toward the center of the toeside turn...and while also dropping and turning your leading shoulder into the toeside turn. *But keep your back straight...don't bend at the waist...its a squat movement instead of a bend at the waist movement.*
> 
> A drill to help with this....is to use your leading hand/index finger to point into the ground and the center of the turn. That is point your finger about 18-24 inches off the nose/toeside contact point of the board. And also use your head and look to the center of that turn...to avoid counter-rotating and looking back over your shoulder to see what is downhill.
> 
> Stoked for ya!


Excellent! I will give this a shot. The instructor (who was super nice) kept telling me to push my front foot back and I just could not figure out how to do it.  

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Essie,

"A drill to help with this....is to use your leading hand/index finger to point into the ground and the center of the turn. That is point your finger about 18-24 inches off the nose/toeside contact point of the board. And also use your head and look to the center of that turn...to avoid counter-rotating and looking back over your shoulder to see what is downhill."

when you point...you actually want to reach down a tad...what this does...it will keep your weight on the nose, gets your body (hips and shoulders) abit pre-rotated and stacked/aligned in the toeside direction, and makes you bend your knee and flex your ankle to pressure the toeside edge. All this to make your movements all work together in an efficient manner.

Btw this finger pointing/reaching down drill also works for going heelside...but you dump and point off the nose heelside contact point. And still keep your back straight...but sit/squat deep in the knees. 

By keeping your back straight both in the heelside and toeside movements...it keeps you stacked and from becoming counter balanced....i.e., stinky butt.


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> makes you bend your knee and flex your ankle to pressure the toeside edge. All this to make your movements all work together in an efficient manner.
> 
> By keeping your back straight both in the heelside and toeside movements...it keeps you stacked and from becoming counter balanced....i.e., stinky butt.


I tried what you suggested on solid ground. The question I have is, how do I bend my knee further without flexing my ankle? I have very little ankle movement on my "meat" side. Truthfully, I have more movement on my amp side. To give you an idea, try doing a squat without moving your ankles. 

In order to stay balanced I either have to have "stinky butt" or get on my toes. I am trying to think of modifications (perhaps unorthodox) to solve this without stinky butt because that just makes everything unstable and ugly. 

Amy Purdy (double amp snowboarder) uses lifts under her bindings but I don't know if it is for this reason.

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> I tried what you suggested on solid ground. The question I have is, how do I bend my knee further without flexing my ankle? I have very little ankle movement on my "meat" side. Truthfully, I have more movement on my amp side. To give you an idea, try doing a squat without moving your ankles.
> 
> In order to stay balanced I either have to have "stinky butt" or get on my toes. I am trying to think of modifications (perhaps unorthodox) to solve this without stinky butt because that just makes everything unstable and ugly.
> 
> Amy Purdy (double amp snowboarder) uses lifts under her bindings but I don't know if it is for this reason.
> 
> Best,
> E


Would it be possible to do a short video at home, with you going thru the motions of the squat? It could be framed close enough so we could see from say,.. mid waist down! No need to show your face if you wish to remain anonymous over the interwebz!  (Proly a good idea!) Also, I wont ask for the bikini or yoga pants shot,  :lol: :hairy:

However,.. if you wore something like sweats or shorts just so that the ROM of your knee, foot, ankle etc. are visible as you go thru the motions!

It might be helpful if we could see exactly at what point in the knee bend/squat etc. you limited ankle ROM starts to put you back up on your toes!

Maybe someone here will get a better idea of how best to adapt and advise?? Just a thought!

:hairy:


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> Would it be possible to do a short video at home, with you going thru the motions of the squat? It could be framed close enough so we could see from say,.. mid waist down! No need to show your face if you wish to remain anonymous over the interwebz!  (Proly a good idea!) Also, I wont ask for the bikini or yoga pants shot,  :lol: :hairy:
> 
> However,.. if you wore something like sweats or shorts just so that the ROM of your knee, foot, ankle etc. are visible as you go thru the motions!
> 
> It might be helpful if we could see exactly at what point in the knee bend/squat etc. you limited ankle ROM starts to put you back up on your toes!
> 
> Maybe someone here will get a better idea of how best to adapt and advise?? Just a thought!
> 
> :hairy:


Great thought. I'll see if hubby can film after work. Yoga pants are about all I own that are not "professional" so they'll have to do 

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> 1 Have your pelvis tilted forward/humping a tad...instead of bending at the waist.


Don't laugh or roll your eyes too hard when I ask this but...

When you clench you bum cheek does this accomplish the forward pelvis you are talking about?

Because of my cerebral palsy, movements do not come automatically to me until muscle memory is formed. I need to know exactly what muscle to engage.

Sorry to be so complicated 

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> I tried what you suggested on solid ground. The question I have is, how do I bend my knee further without flexing my ankle? I have very little ankle movement on my "meat" side. Truthfully, I have more movement on my amp side. To give you an idea, try doing a squat without moving your ankles.
> 
> In order to stay balanced I either have to have "stinky butt" or get on my toes. I am trying to think of modifications (perhaps unorthodox) to solve this without stinky butt because that just makes everything unstable and ugly.
> 
> Amy Purdy (double amp snowboarder) uses lifts under her bindings but I don't know if it is for this reason.
> 
> Best,
> E


Which side is your lead...meaty or bionic?

You want some flex...but you flex to engage the stiffness of the boot and binding/angle strap to get good leverage/pressure on to the toeside edge.

Basically you want to use the larger muscles and joints to leverage...its more efficient to use the knee and quad instead of using the ankle and calf. 

Perhaps try to contact Amy and get some info/tips?

Yes do a video...I've thought about doing a video on basic netural stance and moving with stacking and alignment...but it would be a horror show with my geriatric saggy parts in yoga or spandex :hairy:.


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Great thought. I'll see if hubby can film after work. Yoga pants are about all I own that are not "professional" so they'll have to do
> 
> Best,
> E


Well,:embarrased1:
I guess you could show us a few yoga pant shots.:hairy:

TT


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Which side is your lead...meaty or bionic?


Meaty.

Best, 
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> Don't laugh or roll your eyes too hard when I ask this but...
> 
> When you clench you bum cheek does this accomplish the forward pelvis you are talking about?
> 
> Because of my cerebral palsy, movements do not come automatically to me until muscle memory is formed. I need to know exactly what muscle to engage.
> 
> Sorry to be so complicated
> 
> Best,
> E


So you want that in a video also? :eyetwitch2: :facepalm3:  you are a sick little cookie.


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> So you want that in a video also? :eyetwitch2: :facepalm3:  you are a sick little cookie.


LOL.... Did you ever see the movie "The Full Monty"? That's what's going through my head right now.


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Also, I wont ask for the bikini or yoga pants shot,  :lol: :hairy:





timmytard said:


> Well,:embarrased1:
> I guess you could show us a few yoga pant shots.:hairy:


You're both a bunch of sickos!!! :hairy:


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> LOL.... Did you ever see the movie "The Full Monty"? That's what's going through my head right now.


I believe in miracles.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> LOL.... Did you ever see the movie "The Full Monty"? That's what's going through my head right now.


Essie, you come off as prim with impeccable social graces of being a proper gal from VT/NH type. But you seem to be crack'n the freaky.

So paging a Mod...can we haz THE EXEMPYION for yoga pantz footeeze with a gorgeous EC gal and a saggy ass geriatric bust'n the moves ....so Chomps, TT, Pout and other yantz fans can get their squirrely nutz off?

edit: Essie...we all knew we'd get here....but this has got to be a record...19 pages before the yantz. Btw this is the binding section and we like them tight.


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Essie, you come off as prim with impeccable social graces of being a proper gal from VT/NH type.


If this means ******* from Maine then ayah!



> yantz


I don't know what this means but I can guess so no need to explain.



> Btw this is the binding section and we like them tight.


I do know what this means. :hairy:

Best,
E


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> If this means ******* from Maine then ayah!
> 
> 
> I don't know what this means but I can guess so no need to explain.
> 
> 
> I do know what this means. :hairy:
> 
> Best,
> E


Yoga pants = yantz Hahaha, 

I don't even know? gotta be though?


They shouldn't be all baggy like rugby pants, we won't be able to properly advise you, on the, ah, er, ah techniques.

We're professionals


TT


----------



## chomps1211

Yantz is shorthand slang for Yoga pants! . There is an insiders joke involved that you are too new to the forums to get the reference! :facepalm1:

Aaaaanyway,...
...We sorta, kinda, ...maybe, almost went a teeensy weeeeensy, itty bitty bit overboard a few years back posting various yantz pics in defense of the forum during "The Great Yoga Pants/Troll Wars" the summer of 2012/13!!!

Things were overdone,.. People were offended,... Rules had to be established and wrists slapped! :embarrased1: (...and don't let Pout fool you none! Just check out his official forum title right above his avatar! Mine too for that matter!). :rofl4: We earned a reputation here over the years which came in handy during "the war!" :laugh:

Hey Poutanen,..? Juss cuz you went and got religion as an ordained meatball? Noodle or sumpin?  :laugh: I intend to remain,... Not _quite_ reformed!


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Hey Poutanen,..? Juss cuz you went and got religion as an ordained meatball? Noodle or sumpin?  :laugh: I intend to remain,... Not _quite_ reformed!


I was touched by his noodly appendage!

I just have one question for you all: If people didn't like yoga pants, why are they so popular? 

The pants were to deal with the trolls, and it worked. Now BA just spits acid at them and it seems to work fairly well too. Good time good times!


----------



## essie52

essie52 said:


> Yoga pants are about all I own that are not "professional" so they'll have to do
> 
> Best,
> E


So I guess I walked right into it, eh?


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> So I guess I walked right into it, eh?


Yup, nice knowing ya! Enjoy the other snowboard forums out there!

Well we scared another one away as usual. At least this time you guys can't blame it on me...


----------



## essie52

poutanen said:


> Yup, nice knowing ya! Enjoy the other snowboard forums out there!
> 
> Well we scared another one away as usual. At least this time you guys can't blame it on me...


LOL... I'm tougher than that. Aside, I expect the advice offered. If yoga pants is the price so be it (although I do find it a little on the odd side).

Best, 
E


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> LOL... I'm tougher than that. Aside, I expect the advice offered. If yoga pants is the price so be it (although I do find it a little on the odd side).
> 
> Best,
> E


I know eh?

Why would a bunch of dirty ole perverts, wanna look at these all day?

Seriously, that's just, down right peculiar.
I don't even know what to say
I'm stumped:embarrased1:. 


TT


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> So I guess I walked right into it, eh?


Yup! It's ok tho. Like I said,... Inside joke from a few years back. Just didn't want to leave you all,.. :question: :WTF: :blink: over it! (...that and we were REALLY hopin' to see the yoga pants vid!) :laugh: 


Seriously tho, I think a vid showing your restrictions regarding ROM etc. will be helpful in getting the advice you need to adjust your form etc. You wearing yoga pantz for that is fine. 

We,.. Myself & a few others who will remain nameless! We Can't post any yoga pants because back in the war, we were goin' out of our way to find and outdo ea other by posting the raunchiest of yantz pics. :facepalm1: That's why Pout and I are no longer allowed to post them. :embarrased1:  You're ok tho. 


(...I still maintain that those pics weren't any worse than anything seen on prime time tv or beer commercials!! Some were even kinda,.... "Artsy!") 

Yeah,... that argument didn't work for me then either! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> I know eh?
> 
> Why would a bunch of dirty ole perverts, wanna look at these all day?
> 
> Seriously, that's just, down right peculiar.
> I don't even know what to say
> I'm stumped:embarrased1:.
> 
> 
> TT


Ok. Yeah. Sometimes I can be a little naive. I've been told it's part of my charm. With that said, those are not yoga pants, they are tights.

Best,
E

Edit: she is not wearing a shirt either in case you did not notice. I will being wearing a shirt.


----------



## essie52

Dang gum it. Hubby just realized the GoPro only supports up to 32GB SD cards. All we have are 64s. We'll have to stop at the store on our way out to the hill tomorrow. Sorry boys, no yoga pants tonight (lol... You might be grateful).

Best, 
E
PS I suppose we could use one of our phones...


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Dang gum it. Hubby just realized the GoPro only supports up to 32GB SD cards. All we have are 64s. We'll have to stop at the store on our way out to the hill tomorrow. Sorry boys, no yoga pants tonight (lol... You might be grateful).
> 
> Best,
> E
> PS I suppose we could use one of our phones...




Bwa haha ha, now you're just fuckin' with us....


TT


----------



## essie52

ROM videos:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jl5aamtaaiw95rd/2015-02-25 19.20.56.mov?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nqzr0kzy57v7bv0/2015-02-25 19.21.06.mov?dl=0

Meat leg is front. The prosthesis has more ROM than shown since once strapped in I can apply more pressure to make it move forward more.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

For those of you disappointed, here is the yoga pants pic:


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> Bwa haha ha, now you're just fuckin' with us....
> 
> 
> TT





> For those of you disappointed...


Now I'm fuckin' with you. 


Best, 
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> timmytard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwa haha ha, now you're just fuckin' with us....
> 
> TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you disappointed, here is the yoga pants pic:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Now* I'm fuckin' with you.
> 
> Best,
> E
Click to expand...


I *knew* it!!!! (…no _WAY_ those were real yoga pants!!)  :lol:


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> Meat leg is front. The prosthesis has more ROM than shown since once strapped in I can apply more pressure to make it move forward more.
> 
> For those of you disappointed, here is the yoga pants pic:


LOL!

It looks like you've got a very limited range of motion even in the "meat" leg, I didn't follow this thread for the last few pages, but that alone will make some of the basics of boarding tougher.

One thing most noobs do wrong is try to stand too upright, so you'd almost want to target a mid-squat/football stance while static on a board. If you can't get that low, then some of the techniques might have to be different than a typical beginner.

Just my $.02 of course...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Essie, the vids shows that you don't have your pelvis tilted...you are sitting instead of squatting. But idk about how you might work around the ROM...maybe a physical therapist can weight in.

working on a vid :embarrased1:


----------



## essie52

poutanen said:


> LOL!
> 
> It looks like you've got a very limited range of motion even in the "meat" leg, I didn't follow this thread for the last few pages, but that alone will make some of the basics of boarding tougher.
> 
> One thing most noobs do wrong is try to stand too upright, so you'd almost want to target a mid-squat/football stance while static on a board. If you can't get that low, then some of the techniques might have to be different than a typical beginner.
> 
> Just my $.02 of course...


Yep. So, what can I do? I have managed to find a work-around for everything except toe side. Don't get me wrong, I can get on toe side but not without leaning way forward at the waist (stinky butt) while straightening my front leg. Once on toe side I manage to get into a little better position. That might be my only option but I want to try everything else before I give into that. 

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Ok. Yeah. Sometimes I can be a little naive. I've been told it's part of my charm. *With that said, those are not yoga pants, they are tights.*


Po-_tay_-to,.. po-_tah_-tow!  



essie52 said:


> Edit: she is not wearing a shirt either in case you did not notice. *I will being wearing a shirt*.


_…party pooper!!!_ 



:hairy:


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Essie, the vids shows that you don't have your pelvis tilted...you are sitting instead of squatting. But idk about how you might work around the ROM...maybe a physical therapist can weight in.
> 
> working on a vid :embarrased1:


Dude! How can you be embarrassed? I am throwing myself out there for all to see . Does it make you feel any better to know I'm 42?

I am sitting more than squatting... But that is part of my question... Is it physically possible to squat with the limited ankle ROM I have? If so, exactly what muscle do you think I need to engage? I was serious when I asked if clenching my arse tilted my pelvis. The pelvis is bone; I can't move it. I need to know the muscle movement. 

Love you guys,
E
PS "love" might be too strong a word. How about I love your attitudes and will take any advice and give it a shot?


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> I tried what you suggested on solid ground. The question I have is, how do I bend my knee further without flexing my ankle? *I have very little ankle movement on my "meat" side. Truthfully, I have more movement on my amp side.* To give you an idea, try doing a squat without moving your ankles.
> 
> In order to stay balanced I either have to have "stinky butt" or get on my toes. I am trying to think of modifications (perhaps unorthodox) to solve this without stinky butt because that just makes everything unstable and ugly.
> 
> Amy Purdy (double amp snowboarder) uses lifts under her bindings but I don't know if it is for this reason.
> 
> Best,
> E






essie52 said:


> Don't laugh or roll your eyes too hard when I ask this but...
> 
> When you clench you bum cheek does this accomplish the forward pelvis you are talking about?
> 
> *Because of my cerebral palsy, movements do not come automatically to me until muscle memory is formed. I need to know exactly what muscle to engage.
> *
> Sorry to be so complicated
> 
> Best,
> E


No need to apologize,.. You have a more complicated process to deal with while learning to get this. The least we can do is try and better understand the hurdles you need to clear!

Now, I thought I noticed that you did not have to squat too low before your metal side started to look as if it was coming up on the toes. It seemed as though your meat foot was still fairly flat and neutral. Did I see that correctly? 

If you were to go any lower than you did in those clips, would the meat foot, with that ankles limited ROM begin to tilt up to the toes as well? I just want to make sure I understand the _exact_ nature of the ROM limitations (…both meat & metal) before trying a few squatting experiments myself!

-edit-
..Right now my back and weak thighs are my limitation on getting in (…or out of) a good squat position! But I want to try a few things before I even attempt to try and suggest a workaround for you!


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> Now, I thought I noticed that you did not have to squat too low before your metal side started to look as if it was coming up on the toes. It seemed as though your meat foot was still fairly flat and neutral. Did I see that correctly?


That is indeed the case. Without being in the bindings the amp side comes up almost immediately. Once in the bindings I get a little more out of it because it is locked in.



chomps1211 said:


> If you were to go any lower than you did in those clips, would the meat foot, with that ankles limited ROM begin to tilt up to the toes as well? I just want to make sure I understand the _exact_ nature of the ROM limitations (…both meat & metal) before trying a few squatting experiments myself!


Yes. My choices if I go lower than shown is to go up on my toes or bend at the waist. On solid ground I tend to fall forward when I go up on my toes. Hence, I did not video that 

Best, 
E


----------



## essie52

One other thing to mention is I have great muscle tone. I do yoga (yes, in yoga pants) almost daily. So, it is not a matter of weak muscles. I just need to know which ones to fire. 

If you are wondering why the adaptive instructors have not solved this it is because they usually deal with one disability. They are not used to dealing with someone who has both an amputation and CP. They also tend to accept poor form citing the disability. I don't accept that nor the limitations that thought process leads to. I ask everyone and try every suggestion given in hopes something sticks.

Best,
E


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> Yep. So, what can I do?


I agree with Wrath that maybe this is something more suited to a physiotherapist to figure out. We can all try to bench race the issue, but it's tough across the internet. I don't want to discourage anybody from offering advice in here, but I'm thinking that a therapist would be able to get you better results faster than us.

My first goal would be to get the muscle memory and ROM to be able to do as much of a squat as possible. Ultimately really smooth boarding involves being in a half squat position for the whole run, and turning and absorbing bumps looks almost easy.

In the meantime, any exercises you could do at home to improve the ROM and muscle memory would really benefit the boarding I think! Another would be calf raises. Long periods of time on your toe edge can really make your calfs hurt, and yours might be amplified.


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> That is indeed the case. Without being in the bindings the amp side comes up almost immediately. Once in the bindings I get a little more out of it because it is locked in.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My choices if I go lower than shown is to go up on my toes or bend at the waist. *On solid ground I tend to fall forward when I go up on my toes. Hence, I did not video that*
> 
> Best,
> E


Good choice! :laugh: 

Ok,.. I think I have an idea of what's going on when you start to get low! Let me think on it some and try a couple things before commenting further,.. K? 

Btw, Are you heading back out to the slope again anytime soon? And do you have any more lessons planned? If so, when? (…wanna know how long I got to experiment!)


----------



## Deacon

E, you're inspiring. 

I know we have at least one physical therapist that frequents the forum, but I'll be damned if I can remember his name.


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> Good choice! :laugh:
> 
> Ok,.. I think I have an idea of what's going on when you start to get low! Let me think on it some and try a couple things before commenting further,.. K?
> 
> Btw, Are you heading back out to the slope again anytime soon? And do you have any more lessons planned? If so, when? (…wanna know how long I got to experiment!)


Heading out tomorrow and I have lessons planned for this weekend. The hard thing with lessons is they are on the spot so there is little time for the instructor to truly understand the issue then come up with a solution. I will take video tomorrow on the hill to give you my food for thought.


----------



## essie52

poutanen said:


> I agree with Wrath that maybe this is something more suited to a physiotherapist to figure out. We can all try to bench race the issue, but it's tough across the internet. I don't want to discourage anybody from offering advice in here, but I'm thinking that a therapist would be able to get you better results faster than us.


I agree and I am actively looking for one. 

Best, 
E


----------



## essie52

Deacon said:


> E, you're inspiring.


Thanks. We all have our struggles to face. Everyone is inspiring in their own way. 

Best,
E


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Thanks. We all have our struggles to face. Everyone is inspiring in their own way.
> 
> Best,
> E




True, true, 

But seeing those pants on the floor,:eyetwitch2: coupled with the thought of you, now standing naked, with your tiny little yoga bum, taking the pic.

I'm just at a loss for words.

Makes me want to go out & find myself one.

Thanks E


TT


----------



## chomps1211

Ok essie, I haven't done my squat experiments yet, but I remembered this set of videos from my Snowboard addiction.com. subscription. 

This clip shows the hip n lower body motions one is looking for when trying to carve. Hoping this will help you in figuring out exactly which muscles You want to try and fire in order to shift your hips forward. 

Here is the clip. I will also post a link to the YT channel with other SA tutorials. Maybe they will be of some help to you. 






Snowboard addiction.com YouTube channel

(... I also wanted you to Hear from someone other than just myself, that doing "skidded" or sliding turns does not necessarily equal riding with bad form!! They Are an appropriate skill to learn and have their place and their purpose just like carving does.)


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> Thanks E
> 
> 
> TT


You're welcome.


----------



## essie52

Thanks for the video Chomps. We just arrived home from another day. I spent the morning practicing technique and falling a lot to get an idea of just what my limits are. I think I will end up having to bend at the waist for toe side. I know it won't look pretty but... With that said I managed to get a PT to come out with me Saturday so she might have some suggestions. 

In the afternoon we (hubby and I) went to further up the mountain, had a rum and coke, and went down some blues. I frequently fell but, I am happy to report, it was never due to lack of ability. :jumping1: It was always due to fear and stiffening up because of fear . Next time two rum and cokes will be on order. 

Hubby did take footage using his GoPro but we have not looked at it yet. For all we know he may have captured the sky all day. If there is anything useful on it I will post.

Edit: you know you're getting old when instead of massage oil for your back your hubby is using Voltaren Gel (gosh, I love this stuff)!

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Essie...pm sent abt vid


----------



## essie52

I have to admit after watching the video I am feeling a little discouraged. I really felt like I was doing better than the hot mess in the video. Anyways, since I said I would post, here it is. I'm the one in the turquoise jacket with arms flailing and arse sticking out all over the place.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9eq6udwfgni7gtl/GOPR0015.MP4?dl=0

Best, 
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Thanks for the video Chomps. We just arrived home from another day. *I spent the morning practicing technique and falling a lot to get an idea of just what my limits are. I think I will end up having to bend at the waist for toe side. I know it won't look pretty but...* With that said I managed to get a PT to come out with me Saturday so she might have some suggestions.
> 
> *Hubby did take footage using his GoPro* but we have not looked at it yet. For all we know he may have captured the sky all day. *If there is anything useful on it I will post.*
> 
> Edit: you know you're getting old when instead of massage oil for your back your hubby is using Voltaren Gel (gosh, I love this stuff)!
> 
> Best,
> E


:cheer: Glad to hear you had another good day of riding! I look forward to seeing some more riding footage! Hope he captured more than just blue sky!

I know you have mentioned repeatedly about not wanting to cut corners or take shortcuts! I am aware you won't let "close enough" serve as an acceptable attitude or replacement for "doing things right" either!! 

With that said,.. If it turns out that the *only* way that you can easily or comfortably transition from heel to toe side means you _need_ to bend at the waist? Then that is not riding with "bad form!" That is called overcoming and winning out over the physical limitations or challenges you may have! It's called *"Getting it Done!!!"*  (…I wish I had a 10th of the willpower you appear to have!)  

You are making this happen, and using any method necessary! Honestly,… We have seen plenty of people turn up here trying to learn and get past that initial phase of always being on their ass! 

All of these people came here without _any_ of the challenges you did! They came here with all their limbs perfectly functional,.. with no ROM problems! They didn't have any chronic muscle or co-ordination issues to cope with. And yet most of them have quit and no longer come around becuz they felt it was just too hard! (…personally, I also believe they lacked the essential passion for snowboarding! Something _You_ obviously have in spades!!!)  :lol:

So,.. While there's nothing wrong with wanting to learn to do it right? I know we've said this before, (_and I promise I'm not just blowin' smoke up your skirt!_)  :laugh: At this point in _ANY_ NooBs first season? If you are reliably linking turns,.. if you are getting time, experience, and most importantly, gaining some measure of confidence in your abilities on a snowboard??? You are doing *fantastic!!!* 

…and just as I never could have done 45+ mph down a blue run in my first season! (Not with any control of the board or my bladder anyways!)  Your skills and abilities will progress more and more the longer you ride! :jumping1:

:hairy:


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Essie...pm sent abt vid


Received and sent. You rock!


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> I have to admit after watching the video I am feeling a little discouraged. I really felt like I was doing better than the hot mess in the video. Anyways, since I said I would post, here it is. I'm the one in the turquoise jacket with arms flailing and arse sticking out all over the place….


:blink: There must be a mistake! I think you posted the wrong video! I'm certain I wasn't watching the same one your talking about! :huh: 

_WoW!!!_ You really _are_ hard on yourself! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1: How many days have you got now??? Not only have I seen plenty of two legged, first season NooBs ride with a LOT less style or ability than you exhibited in that clip? If you have less than 20 days riding under your belt? I swear to God,.. You're riding way better than _"I"_ was capable of my first 10-15 days or so! 

I'm not saying you should get lazy, complacent, or accept less than you know you're capable of,….! 

I'm just sayin' you need to cut the girl some slack!  She's doing _awesome!!!!_ 

:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

…seriously! Essie, how many days you been riding now?


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> …seriously! Essie, how many days you been riding now?


I think today was my 8th or 9th day. There have been a couple of times out to the local tiny hill just to try binding adjustments that I am not counting. 

I guess I am truly struggling with how I felt I was doing versus how I am actually doing (as shown on the video). I'll keep at it naturally but it was a bit of a blow. 

Best,
E


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> You're welcome.


Hahaha, I'm only fuckin' whit chya.
But you already knew that.

Thanks for the pm:handy:
That was great


TT


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> Hahaha, I'm only fuckin' whit chya.
> But you already knew that.
> 
> Thanks for the pm:handy:
> That was great
> 
> 
> TT


Just for the record I did not send TT a naked picture of myself! The PM had nothing to do with yoga pants or any stages of undress. :rofl4:

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Here ya go Essie :embarrased1:

Ok kids…disclaimer…I have never taken a lesson nor an instructor or expert for that matter…don’t be retarded like me….take some lessons!!! This is just bits that some merciful souls told or showed me over the years. My style of riding…GEEZER…make it down the hill without having to be assisted by the ski patrol bucket. When I was a noob, I had lots of difficulty seeing and understanding things…thus this basic vid are little things that really were helpful in understanding how to move….and hopefully be useful.


----------



## Tatanka Head

That isn't anything to be embarrassed about. I can imagine it will help a lot of riders. The tape was a cool idea. I'm actually going to forward that to a my sister in law and a coworker. The latter is having issues comprehending forward weight and turning (she loves the rudder) and my sister in law just needs some technique ideas. 

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## chomps1211

Tatanka Head said:


> *That isn't anything to be embarrassed about. I can imagine it will help a lot of riders. The tape was a cool idea....*
> 
> Well done :thumbup:


I agree! Great tape Wrath!! (…it's about time one of us dudes put on the yoga pants, eh??) :laugh:  Seriously tho, I especially liked how you did the whole "motion capture" thing, using tape and highlighting the skeletal structure & joints to more easily visualize how to line everything up! Awesome job dude!  

You mentioned something near the end of the clip, that I hadn't really considered properly. With all the discussion of Essie's ROM issues? I really kind of forgot that actually _the whole point_ behind snowboard boots, bindings etc? Is really more about *restricting* ROM in the riders foot and ankle, isn't it? About limiting that ankle flex and rather,.. transferring that movement and energy to help with flexing, lifting or setting the edges of the board! Right?

Even the whole soft vs stiff boot thing is more about the flexibility needs and differences between park riding (where more flexibility is better for tricks) and big/all mountain freestyle cruising! (where in general, stiffer is usually better for response and control!)

So Essie,.. I'm wondering a few things right now. I'm wondering if your boots are responsive/stiff enough to transfer the energy to your edges efficiently. Especially on the amp side! 

When you're all geared up,.. Is the prosthetic filling up all/most of the space in that boot? When you squat down or drive your knees/shins into the front tongue of that boot,.. Does the prosthetic shift or move without tilting the boot right off? Or is the prosthetic calf & ankle sufficiently locked in so that those movements are transferred straight to the boot/binding combo?

This also has me wondering where your highbacks are set? Specifically, how much forward lean have you have set on them? More fwd lean can help you with using your calves and not so much lifting the toes for pressuring the edge for those heelside turns! Or,.. maybe you might even have too much Fwd lean? In which case that might tend to pitch you forward too much?

See Essie,..? Lots of variables that still need to be examined, maybe changed a little (…or a lot) then changed back cuz they didn't work!  etc. etc. Plenty of things to be tried, adjusted, tweaked, re-tweaked & gradually dialed in over the next few _weeks_, months, and even years of your riding!!!  :jumping1:

-Late Edit-
Well, I did a little research and I may be way off on the "_boots r supposed to restrict ankle ROM_" Not entirely sure! I watched a few vid clips of Amy Purdy, and she mentioned that without ankle flexion, getting low or bending at the knees was difficult or impossible. So,.. Where as if any of my advice is contrary to proper physiology? By all means _Ignore it!_ (…I'm sure I mentioned somewhere that I am no snowboarding expert or any kind of physical therapist, but if I haven't? It should go without saying,.. You need to double or even triple check any advice or suggestions I make!) K? Don't need you getting injured cuz _I'm_ a moron!  lol

:hairy:


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> I guess I am truly struggling with how I felt I was doing versus how I am actually doing (as shown on the video). I'll keep at it naturally but it was a bit of a blow.


I remember watching tape of me riding after 20 years and said "that's me?!?" perfecting technique is a lifelong adventure. I thought I had maxed out, but since joining the ski patrol my riding has got noticably better, specifically in getting my upper body quiet, and handling bumps like they're not even there.

So don't be hard on yourself! You're doing great!



wrathfuldeity said:


> Here ya go Essie :embarrased1:


I'll admit I haven't watched the whole thing yet (I'm at work), but I did get up at about the 30 second mark and started rotating my hips to see if that was in fact how I board! Good show! :jumping1:

You need to come up to Calgary sometime and ride with a few of us geezers up here...


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Here ya go Essie :embarrased1:
> 
> Ok kids…disclaimer…I have never taken a lesson nor an instructor or expert for that matter…don’t be retarded like me….take some lessons!!! This is just bits that some merciful souls told or showed me over the years. My style of riding…GEEZER…make it down the hill without having to be assisted by the ski patrol bucket. When I was a noob, I had lots of difficulty seeing and understanding things…thus this basic vid are little things that really were helpful in understanding how to move….and hopefully be useful.


This is great! I watched it before going out this morning. The tape on your clothes was phenomenal because it gave my mind's eye something to think about and visualize as I went down the hill. I leg only allowed me a few runs today but there was dramatic improvement. We don't have a way of uploading today's video until Sunday evening (we're trying that whole vacation without the laptop thing) but I was much happier. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! :jumping1:

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Stoked that it was helpful. Btw I's just a hack geezer...so anything could be wrong or mis-information. So others please weigh in with corrections, opinions and feedback.

Essie, can't wait to see the footy from this weekend...cause your last vid of your riding was a bit painful to watch...but you are waaay ahead of me at day 9. But god bless you are rock'n it.
RIDE ON! :jumping1:


----------



## essie52

I only got half a day in today because we had a long drive home but toe-side feels better and hubby says it looks much better (heel side isn't nearly as an issue as toe side). My new mantra for toe side is "toes down, belly button out, knees bent". Hopefully, very soon, I will be able to do these all at once (without thinking about it) but for now this is working and I am getting way up on toe side fairly quickly without bending too much at the waist.



Best,
E
PS Helmet is all dorkified because hubby and I were fooling around and he pushed it back.


----------



## chomps1211

:cheer: Very Cool! :cheer:
Glad to hear it was another good trip!


As we were saying earlier,.. nothing beat time on the snow for helping to progress! Especially after having some success to build on! Obviously there's no need to rush, but looking forward to seeing any video if hubby got some footage from this trip?  

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Essie,
Another thing to get a bit more leverage and stability in your leading ankle...is to use a power strap/wrap.

What this it is, is a velcro strap around the top of your leading boot...like what you see on ski boots. But the strap also captures the back of your binding's highback. So the straps wraps around both the boot and binding's highback. What this does is locks in your ankle, boot and binding into 1 piece. It also gives you a higher leveraging point up your shin...so that when you drive your leading knee to go either toeside or even swing your knee to go heelside...you have more leverage or power.

Idk...perhaps you might want to experiment and use a power strap on both your meaty and amp. In the past when riding my freeride cambered stiffy, I'll use a powerstrap so that I can really pressure getting into a turn and to hold/trench a carve. I will try to get a pic later today.


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Essie,
> Another thing to get a bit more leverage and stability in your leading ankle...is to use a power strap/wrap.
> 
> ... strap also captures the back of your binding's highback. So the straps wraps around both the boot and binding's highback. What this does is locks in your ankle, boot and binding into 1 piece. It also gives you a higher leveraging point up your shin...so that when you drive your leading knee to go either toeside or even swing your knee to go heelside...you have more leverage or power.
> 
> Idk...perhaps you might want to experiment and use a power strap on both your meaty and amp. In the past when riding my freeride cambered stiffy, I'll use a powerstrap so that I can really pressure getting into a turn and to hold/trench a carve. I will try to get a pic later today.


What a phenomenally brilliant idea! I have booster straps on my ski boots that I can use. I will give it a shot next time I go out. 

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> What a phenomenally brilliant idea! I have booster straps on my ski boots that I can use. I will give it a shot next time I go out.
> 
> Best,
> E


Great, you know what I'm talking about. You might use some velcro on the backside of the binding and some velcro on the strap...or just attach on the strap on the highback...ski boots use a screw or if your highback has some openings...just weave it through. Do this to keep the strap from sliding down/lowering on the boot and highback. And btw...you really cinch the straps down.


----------



## poutanen

wrathfuldeity said:


> And btw...you really cinch the straps down.


For what it's worth, back when I started boarding I added a third strap/ladder/buckle to my bindings, way up on the highback to really secure my boots to the board. I was also wearing really loose boots. :facepalm3:

For the life of me I can't remember how I secured the strap to the highback. Probably just with nuts/bolts which would be a lot tougher with the highback styles of today.

The good thing with that setup was it was quick to put on and take off, so I did it on both front and back bindings.


----------



## poutanen

I think this video is related to this thread... :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

poutanen said:


> I think this video is related to this thread... :hairy:


HaHaHa...I knew twas gonna get shit...Mrs...yells "have you been wearing my yoga pants again?...your big ass stretched them out and they're smelly"  :facepalm3: Honey I didn't fart in them...I promise...it just my natural sweetness.


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> HaHaHa...I knew twas gonna get shit...Mrs...yells "have you been wearing my yoga pants again?...your big ass stretched them out and they're smelly"  :facepalm3: Honey I didn't fart in them...I promise...it just my natural sweetness.


It's not the ass part I would be worried about..... just sayin'. 

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

Tweaked by back doing yoga. No need to state the irony. I am hoping it is not the end of the season for me. However, I will have to be able to stand to get on the hill.

Best,
E

PS Mixing valium and rum is not a good idea and I do not suggest it (but it makes one forget about back pain).


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> *Tweaked by back doing yoga. No need to state the irony.* I am hoping it is not the end of the season for me. However, I will have to be able to stand to get on the hill.
> 
> Best,
> E
> 
> PS Mixing valium and rum is not a good idea and I do not suggest it (but it makes one forget about back pain).


So sorry to hear that! Well,.. you can believe me when I say, "I feel your pain!!" :sad: I certainly hope it's nothing more than a relatively minor "pull or strain" and you are able to get back on the snow soon! Get lots of rest and next time,.. forget all the fancy "Tantric" stuff & just stretch!  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## essie52

Here's the video I promised from way back. It is the day after the last video that I posted. I obviously still have a flailing arm issue but my toe side looks slightly better.

I am no where near giving up but I am discouraged I have not progressed further than this. No need for accolades, just stating my frustrations. 

Best,
E

https://www.dropbox.com/s/px0yqz4sy0yih1h/Trying.mov?dl=0


----------



## essie52

I moved my entire bindings toward my toe side. OMG! What a major difference :jumping1: I only did one run with the change before we left (because of super icy conditions) but suddenly I could get on toe side as easily as heel side and the board felt much more stable! 

We are going up north to Sugarloaf tomorrow and I will get some video.

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

Awesome! That's great news! Now,.. Just remind hubby to change his GoPro settings from "ultra wide" to plain wide or normal. And unless having him follow closer makes you nervous,..? Have him follow closer!  :laugh: 

If we can get a closer, clearer look at your movements while riding, turning, etc. It will help with critiquing, diagnosing, and suggesting possible solutions.  (...if having him ride closer does un-nerve you? Forget I suggested it!)


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> I moved my entire bindings toward my toe side. OMG! What a major difference :jumping1: I only did one run with the change before we left (because of super icy conditions) but suddenly I could get on toe side as easily as heel side and the board felt much more stable!
> 
> We are going up north to Sugarloaf tomorrow and I will get some video.
> 
> Best,
> E


Nice...that will help immensely...what I was indirectly referring to in the vid with mid-line of the board and mid-line of your foot.


----------



## essie52

First, sorry no video.

Secondly, we headed to Sugarloaf Saturday and, although I did not have lessons, many of the "Maine Adaptive" instructors were there and saw me. They were blown away by my improvement. :jumping1:

I am no longer bending at the waist (or very little). I am still using my entire body to get into the turns. I am having to put much more effort forth than if I just used my lower body. I am told it will come with time.

After lunch one of the instructors stole me from my hubby and brought me on some steep blues. He said I was beyond the terrain I was on and needed to get out of my comfort zone. I will admit to using "falling leaf" and heel side skid for some of it but overall I did well.

It was super icy so I did not get to focus on as much technique as I wanted since there were several times when I was in survival mode. I take comfort in the fact everyone (including the skilled riders) were falling on their arses (and elbows, knees, heads... it was bad). I am definitely sharpening my edges before next weekend.

Only bad part, I left my Flexmeter wrist guards and helmet on a table when I went to the bathroom and someone stole my wrist guards ($70). I can only hope they needed them more than me or it was an accident. I have weak wrists and use ASL daily so I can't afford to break one. Now I need to decide if I should buy another set of Flexmeters or if there are other guards that will work as well. Your opinions welcome.

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> First, sorry no video.
> 
> Secondly, we headed to Sugarloaf Saturday and, although I did not have lessons, many of the "Maine Adaptive" instructors were their and saw me. They were blown away by my improvement. :jumping1:
> 
> I am no longer bending at the waist (or very little). I am still using my entire body to get into the turns. I am having to put much more effort forth than if I just used my lower body. I am told it will come with time.


:cheer: :jumping1: :cheer:
Awesome!!! That's great news!!! _Knew_ you would get it! :jumping1: You Rock!!! 




essie52 said:


> ….After lunch one of the instructors stole me from my hubby and brought me on some steep blues. *He said I was beyond the terrain I was on and needed to get out of my comfort zone. I will admit to using "falling leaf" and heel side skid for some of it but overall I did well.*
> 
> It was super icy so I did not get to focus on as much technique as I wanted since there were several times when I was in survival mode. I take comfort in the fact everyone (including the skilled riders) were falling on their arses (and elbows, knees, heads... it was bad). I am definitely sharpening my edges before next weekend.


There's absolutely "No" shame in that whatsoever!! We've _ALL_ faced new, tougher terrain for the first time that we had to "sideslip" our way down some, most, or even "All" of it!!! I know I have, and occasionally still do!! :lol: Sounds like you did better than many! :cheer: It will definitely come in time!!

I can only imagine how well you will do the next time you can get out in better than marginal conditions!!! Iir,.. your board was purchased used? If so, It may well benefit from an edge sharpening! 

Take your fingernail and scrape the back of it across the edges. If it's catching on, or shaving off a little nail? Then they're still pretty sharp! Also, when you take it to the shop, ask the guy to check if the contact points have been "de-tuned?" (…purposely filed a bit dull!) This is a fairly common practice with a lot of riders. So if your's is used, it's possible it's been done to the board already!

If your edges _have_ been de-tuned and the shop guy sharpens the _entire_ length of your edge,..? It could/might feel a little "catchy" next time out! Just an FYI. 




essie52 said:


> Only bad part, I left my Flexmeter wrist guards and helmet on a table when I went to the bathroom and someone stole my wrist guards ($70). I can only hope they needed them more than me or it was an accident. I have weak wrists and use ASL daily so I can't afford to break one. Now I need to decide if I should buy another set of Flexmeters or if there are other guards that will work as well. Your opinions welcome.
> 
> Best,
> E


I will only comment to say, that stinks! I don't want to drop a negative vibe after such a positive post! (…I just can't stand thieves!)


----------



## essie52

Wow. Sorry for the horrid English of my last post. I should have proofread.


----------



## essie52

Went out yesterday. Sorry no video; kids wanted to use their Christmas present GoPros (selfish brats  ). I am now mostly blues.

As you read this, keep in mind my lack of good sensory input from basically mid thigh down on both sides and no input past point of amputation on left side (back leg). 

Anyway, my husband says I am struggling now because I am getting too high on both my heel side and toe side edge. In both cases, he can easily read the "nugget" on the bottom of my board. This presents a problem mostly on toe-side as my board has a tendency to wash out from under me (not a board issue; a rider issue). It doesn't happen often but enough. I think I straighten my back leg near the end of the turn causing the problem.

To combat the extreme edging I began just making short little "s"s. I can do this quite well and efficiently. However, to do this I use my back leg as a rudder to steer. I was told early on that using my back leg to steer was "wrong". However, no matter how hard I try (using every input strategy you have given me) the only way I seem to be able to make the short inline back and forths without bending at the waist is using my back leg.

Here's my question: What are the cons of doing it this way? 

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Went out yesterday. Sorry no video; kids wanted to use their Christmas present GoPros (selfish brats  ). I am now mostly blues.
> 
> As you read this, keep in mind my lack of good sensory input from basically mid thigh down on both sides and no input past point of amputation on left side (back leg).
> 
> Anyway, my husband says I am struggling now because I am getting too high on both my heel side and toe side edge. In both cases, he can easily read the "nugget" on the bottom of my board. *This presents a problem mostly on toe-side as my board has a tendency to wash out from under me (not a board issue; a rider issue). It doesn't happen often but enough. * I think I straighten my back leg near the end of the turn causing the problem....


I know when newbs post a complaint or problem with their riding, we tend to come back with a "Blame the Rider, not the board" type reply! 98% of the time that's probably accurate. But, If I recall correctly,..? Your board is a little on the short side for your stats, was it not? If so, that can have an effect on how well it can hold an edge. Especially at speed on a hard turn. The shorter effective edge doesn't hold as well. 

Having said that,..? Rider's ability, experience, etc. does factor heavily into that as well. All you have to do is watch Ryan Knapton shred the hell out of a busted board he pulled from the trash to realize the truth of that. But since many (...most?)  of us fall _well_ short of that level of skill & experience? Early in our riding, having "good" or "appropriate" gear can be a huge factor. 

Also, (..and this is only my non expert's best guess!). Since you mentioned this ocurring more often with toe side turns? That could very well suggest a possible technique issue! I sometimes have the same problem when going hard n fast into a turn on my NS Proto 157! But for me,..? It's my "Heel Side" that I most often wash out on! Almost never my toe side. So, that suggests to me that maybe I'm doing something different/wrong/inneffective for heel side that I am not fouling up when turning toe! :dunno:  



essie52 said:


> ....*To combat the extreme edging I began just making short little "s"s. I can do this quite well and efficiently. However, to do this I use my back leg as a rudder to steer. I was told early on that using my back leg to steer was "wrong". * However, no matter how hard I try (using every input strategy you have given me) the only way I seem to be able to make the short inline back and forths without bending at the waist is using my back leg.


I hate that blanket statement you often get here, that "ruddering" is wrong! Sure,..!! If you've been riding a few seasons and that is the _ONLY_ turn you can make? Yeah, that's probably not so good! Just like if my car's broken down on the side of the road and the only tool in my toolbox is a hammer? 

Ruddering is just one technique in an arsenal of tools we can use. Just like hard, high speed, pencil thin carves are not appropriate for _Every_ condition, situation or terrain you may encounter on the hill! 



essie52 said:


> ....Here's my question: What are the cons of doing it this way?
> 
> Best,
> E


...aside from it being less precise or responsive a method for turning? I will have to defer entirely to the more experienced and expert riders here. I am not entirely clear on all the possible "cons" for trying to apply that technique in every situation. 

Ruddering is helpful when you need to scrub some speed, fine tune your line or position, etc. It's useful on narrow runs or cat tracks where you can't do any wide, sweeping carveed turns. Ruddering, in and of itself is not "wrong!" It's just not the best technique for every situation is all! Learning when and where it's appropriate and where it's not is part of this whole process. A process that I'm still learning as well!  

If anything I've posted her is just flat out "bad advice" or wrong? I'm certain to be corrected in short order! :laugh: 

:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> I am now mostly blues. *Excellent!*
> As you read this, keep in mind my lack of good sensory input from basically mid thigh down on both sides and no input past point of amputation on left side (back leg).
> 
> Anyway, my husband says I am struggling now because I am getting too high on both my heel side and toe side edge. In both cases, he can easily read the "nugget" on the bottom of my board. This presents a problem mostly on toe-side as my board has a tendency to wash out from under me (not a board issue; a rider issue). It doesn't happen often but enough. I think I straighten my back leg near the end of the turn causing the problem.
> 
> *Washing out is due to 2 things. First, it is a typical intermediate riders thing. It is because...its has taken you alot of effort to get the board tranverse ...and your mental anticipation is thinking...great I got the board going transverse...I'm not pointing it...thank god. But the issue is you have not yet started to think or anticipate the next turn....essentially not looking/anticipating moving to/for the next turn.
> 
> Secondly...straightening your rear leg at the end of the turn...is what you should do...but. So when you are in the apex/middle of the turn, your knees are bent and both feet/legs are pressuring equallly....you weight is at the center of the board. Then when you are at the finish of the turn your weight is at the tail of the board and you are extending pushing out/or/rising up on the rear leg (which is what you want to do)...but you also got to be moving your body/center of gravity toward the nose. So in a sense, you want to also use your rear leg to push up/out of the turn...AND...forward toward the nose so that you are in position to initiate the next turn/carve.
> 
> Thus from these 2 points... I suspect you are just on the tail...just a tad too long. Its kind of like you got to be thinking/anticipating/moving a 1/2 step ahead of your self....so when you are in the middle/apex of the turn...your mind should be focused on initiating the next turn....(and trust your body to finish the end of the turn that you are in...and not worry about it). Hope that makes sense.*
> 
> To combat the extreme edging I began just making short little "s"s. I can do this quite well and efficiently. However, to do this I use my back leg as a rudder to steer. I was told early on that using my back leg to steer was "wrong". However, no matter how hard I try (using every input strategy you have given me) the only way I seem to be able to make the short inline back and forths without bending at the waist is using my back leg.
> 
> Here's my question: What are the cons of doing it this way?
> 
> *There is the right way, i.e., good form...and there is the real way, i.e., hang on to your ass and ride. And what you want is a bunch of tools/techniques in your toolbox to whip out and use depending on the snow, terrain, traffic or what you want and how you want to ride.*
> 
> Best,
> E


Essie,
you are in the stage of learning the specific isolated movements to make your board do specific things. This will just take some days or a season or two...depending on how often and much you can ride. Once you get the basic moves to comfortably cruise any blue and at least make it down a black or double black....you will plateau for a short time...but what this period is about, is getting the movements into the neuro-muscular automatic range...so you don't have to think about specific things. And your riding will become more smooth and flowy. Then the next challenge is to push yourself out of your comfort area. And what we will be telling you is this. Ride with better riders....just follow and try to keep up...GO MOBB'n. And sometimes you will eat shit and sometimes you will suprise yourself and feel like super woman....but the more mobb'n the more you will be successful. And once you are generally comfortable mobb'n blacks and beyond....then it is just a mind game between you and yourself. (which it has always been)...but now you get to fuck yourself...lol :hairy:


----------



## essie52

Well, I believe today ended the season. :sad face: I owe a big THANK YOU! to everyone that contributed to my learning to snowboard. 

Hubby and I went out today and even though conditions were not great we went everywhere. I gave him full control of where we went (he stayed with me all season; even on the bunny slope) and I just followed his cute ass. While I don't think we hit any black diamonds he was not afraid to bring me on some trails much more difficult (and much more icy) than what I am used to.

Thanks to you, I was able to have a blast with minimal heel side falling leaf and only one nasty fall. We end the season with no major injuries and more importantly, we had the best day of the season today. For the first time, I did not think about my form or what I was suppose to do (or look like) I just had fun. 

We did come to some conclusions: 
1. I need a different board. My little 134 Burton Nugget is a lot of fun but for days like today I get tossed around too much. 
2. I need to stop worrying about doing everything the "correct" way. Physiologically, I may not be able to "look good" kicking ass but I certainly was able to keep up today doing it my way (and I was comfortable). 
3. I MUST figure out a way to skate independently. We had two lefties question our choice of trails as I stumbled up to the chairlift (clenching hubby's hands for dear life). I can more easily skate if I use my real leg but my fake leg can't hold the weight of the board and dismount may cause issue. Skating with my fake leg is awkward and impossible without assistance. I wish I knew what other amps were doing. 
4. The season is too short! 

Thank you again! I look forward to many more years with you. 

Best,
Essie


----------



## essie52

5. I need some audio to help get me out of my head.


----------



## chomps1211

This might seem like strange advice,.. but if today was your last day out this season? If you find any of the snowboarding movies and edits at all interesting? Watch a lot of "Snow Porn" and riding tutorials during the off season.

Sometimes when Im watching those,..? I can actually feel my body sort of riding along! It might be that "visualization" thing athletes talk about or something else entirely, but it does seem to help keep what I learned the season before in my brain and muscle memory! My rusty period the next season seems to get shorter when I do this! (….then again, maybe I just like watching snow porn!)  :laugh: 

BA's angrysnowboarder.com web site is a great place to see a wide variety of boarding clips, (…along with all sorts of great gear and board reviews!) There's plenty of urban, park stuff, but BA also showcases a lot of awesome big mountain POW edits! (Those are my preferred edits!) 

Anyway, glad to hear you had such an awesome day! It sounds like you are doing everything right in order to progress! (…if you're not having awesome fun participating? Why bother doing it, right?)  

I certainly hope you get the chance to squeeze in another day or two, but if not? It seems you had a _REALLY_ good first season!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Awesome! Snowboarding can be an all year thing. idk can you do a bosu ball or an old skate deck and a plastic 1 or 2 liter soda bottle with water on a piece of carpet for balance or even just always taking stairs two at a time or just riding bikes...things for balance and strength in the legs and knees. if you can manage some kind of dh biking will keep your reaction and vision skills tuned.

And then there is the gear hunt...off season you can find some great deals.

So you ain't done yet. :hairy:


----------



## essie52

First World Dilemma:

We are getting a puppy Saturday, April 4. We have been counting down the days since we found out the bitch was pregnant. To say we are excited would be a severe understatement.

Last night Cliff Cabral (amputee snowboarding guru) invited me to possibly go out with him this coming weekend (April 4th). 

I definitely know what I want to do but is it too cruel to leave hubby home with puppy and kids to go out snowboarding? 

Best,
E
PS I got my Flexmeters back (after I bought new ones, of course). We were at Sugarloaf and yes, the lifts were fine. But damn the person on this forum who posted the video of the chairs going in reverse around the bullwheel... damn you! Anyway, hubby said I should check Lost and Found for my Flexmeters and sure enough, they were there. Hubby and I are both sure they were in my helmet when I went to the bathroom so I'm still convinced they were taken (however, I have been wrong before). Anyway, now hubby has some good wrist guards too.


----------



## chomps1211

C'mon Essie? It's a puppy! It's not like you're leaving them at home with some vicious wild animal!  :laugh: I had to Google Cliff Cabral, but it would seem to me that getting a chance to ride & learn from him would be too good a learning opportunity to pass up!

When I was reading about Amy Purdee, I recall thinking that altho she is a double amputee, she _did_ have an advantage in that she was an accomplished snowboarder _before_ loosing her legs. And _NOT_ to take a single thing away from her accomplishments, I'm only pointing out that she knew how to ride before. 

No matter how awkward and different being on a snowboard felt to her now? She had the experience and brain, body neural & muscle memory we have been commenting on. What she needed to do now was figure out how to make things respond & work like that again after the amputations.

She already knew what it was supposed to feel like sliding, turning, on a snowboard. She knew how the board was _supposed_ to respond and could evaluate any changes she made in body positioning, gear set up, etc. to decide how well they did or didn't work to get her back to that riding experience she was familiar with!. 

You (and Cliff) have had to learn from scratch how to snowboard. You haven't had the experience of how a board is supposed feel and respond when it's working right! 

I don't see how you can possibly pass on the chance to ride with someone who has a similar learning curve and experience as yours! He may be able to answer questions for you that the rest of us with two meat legs just cant! If he is able to give you some help and instruction to possibly overcome some of the gear and setup practicality, ROM, and technique issues you have been struggling with? 

I would say that's well worth risking coming home to a little puppy poop and piddled on carpets! :lol:  

Believe me,.. I do understand your dilemma tho! Really! I lost my dog Mandy, this last summer right after my back injury! :sad: (2014 _REALLY_ did suck ass!!) :sad: She was 16 years old and the sweetest animal you could ever want to meet! So I do understand the hardest part of this decision is knowing you will miss out on the initial homecoming of the new pup!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> First World Dilemma:
> 
> We are getting a puppy Saturday, April 4. We have been counting down the days since we found out the bitch was pregnant. To say we are excited would be a severe understatement.
> 
> Last night Cliff Cabral (amputee snowboarding guru) invited me to possibly go out with him this coming weekend (April 4th).
> 
> I definitely know what I want to do but is it too cruel to leave hubby home with puppy and kids to go out snowboarding?
> 
> Best,
> E


GO!

Ya ur a mom...but really the dog with hubs and kids will just fine without you and will still be there when you get home. Go have fun...its a rare opportunity...do it. Lets say your hubs or kids have the opportunity to go hang with one of there big folks...say for example a major league baseball player...You'd be kickin them out the door.


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> First World Dilemma:
> 
> We are getting a puppy Saturday, April 4. We have been counting down the days since we found out the bitch was pregnant. To say we are excited would be a severe understatement.
> 
> Last night Cliff Cabral (amputee snowboarding guru) invited me to possibly go out with him this coming weekend (April 4th).
> 
> I definitely know what I want to do but is it too cruel to leave hubby home with puppy and kids to go out snowboarding?
> 
> Best,
> E
> PS I got my Flexmeters back (after I bought new ones, of course). We were at Sugarloaf and yes, the lifts were fine. But damn the person on this forum who posted the video of the chairs going in reverse around the bullwheel... damn you! Anyway, hubby said I should check Lost and Found for my Flexmeters and sure enough, they were there. Hubby and I are both sure they were in my helmet when I went to the bathroom so I'm still convinced they were taken (however, I have been wrong before). Anyway, now hubby has some good wrist guards too.


No, no, you're goin'.:jumping1:

I don't want to hear another word about.:blahblah:

Ah, there.

Now you can relax.

See how easy I just made that for you.

I'm not understanding this part?

He's responsible enough to take care of kids, But somehow he's going to let something happen to the dog?

Ahhhh, no.

That puppy will be lucky if it's put down long enough to pee
It'll never leave their sight, they'll be smothering the shit out of it. 

Literally, mark my words someone's gonna tell you it shat all over em.

You watch.

Have fun, You're gonna love it.


TT


----------



## essie52

LOL.... thank you all for your input. 

Just for clarification: I know my hubby will be fine with the pup and kids. The question was more is it cruel that he won't be able to get another day in while I do? 

BTW, he is, "OMG, go!"

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> LOL.... thank you all for your input.
> 
> *…..The question was more is it cruel that he won't be able to get another day in while I do?*


…what? He never got a "boyz night" out or a sunday afternoon in front of the tube watchin' football?  




essie52 said:


> *BTW, he is, "OMG, go!"….*


_LISTEN TO YOU HUSBAND WOMAN!!!!!!_ :laugh:


----------



## Deacon

essie52 said:


> LOL.... thank you all for your input.
> 
> Just for clarification: I know my hubby will be fine with the pup and kids. The question was more is it cruel that he won't be able to get another day in while I do?
> 
> BTW, he is, "OMG, go!"
> 
> Best,
> E


He gets it. Go.


----------



## essie52

Banner weekend!

Getting puppy TONIGHT! Snowboarding Sunday! I know conditions won't be the best but still super excited.

:jumping1::jumping1::jumping1:

Best,
E


----------



## MrEgg

read this thread from start to finish.
Great thread.

Just a thought & I dunno if it will help, but have my own knee issues and if there is something I cannot do with my not so good knee, then I switch to goofy & try it that way. Once I know what my body needs to do - I can kinda figure out how to use my body to compensate for it with my bad knee. Im still a beginner though (just about link turns & fall my way down a blue run - may not be great, but its better than some ski friends I have who snow plow red runs & think they are skiing).


----------



## essie52

MrEgg said:


> read this thread from start to finish.
> Great thread.
> 
> Just a thought & I dunno if it will help, but have my own knee issues and if there is something I cannot do with my not so good knee, then I switch to goofy & try it that way. Once I know what my body needs to do - I can kinda figure out how to use my body to compensate for it with my bad knee. Im still a beginner though (just about link turns & fall my way down a blue run - may not be great, but its better than some ski friends I have who snow plow red runs & think they are skiing).


Thanks! :hairy:


----------



## essie52

So, here's the update:

Based on Cliff's feedback I am doing amazingly well. Likely the bend at my waist will always be there since I can't bend my ankles (and hence my knees) that much and stay balanced. I'm never going to look like a strong, well balanced snowboarder but "who cares?" (I am trying to adopt this attitude but then I see a beginner and think, "OMG, I look that bad.")

I can basically survive any run (we did not try a double black) although, at times, I have to resort to heel-side falling leaf when the steep slope scares me. 

I also bought a new board which made a hell of a difference. I took advantage of the High Society demo sales and bought a basically new Allure for $169. I will need to change some binding setting for it. I currently have as much forward lean as possible but I certainly do not need it for this board (it listens to my body much, much better). 

Overall, a great way to end the season!

Thank you all!!

Best,
E
PS The puppy is adorable!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:1:

Does the pup have skijorking potential?


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> ….PS The puppy is adorable!





wrathfuldeity said:


> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:1:
> 
> Does the pup have skijorking potential?


Pics! _Pics,..!!!!_ You gotta post some pics of the pup!  :laugh:






Oh yeah,.. Btw, great news about your day's riding!  :lol:


----------



## essie52

Apple the pup surrounded by play things.


----------



## MrEgg

might have a use for your old snowboard
https://vimeo.com/9168398


----------



## essie52

Good day!

Ready for the new season. Have spent the year building up my leg muscles and pain tolerance!

Now we just need some real snow 

E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Good day!
> 
> Ready for the new season. Have spent the year building up my leg muscles and pain tolerance!
> 
> Now we just need some real snow
> 
> E


*ESSIE,..!!!!* :grin:

Glad to see you're still around!!!! :cheer:



Yeah,.. Season here is non existent so far!!   
Not looking goid for my annual B-day trip to Boyne! . Hope it picks up where u are!!


----------



## essie52

HI CHOMPS!
How's the back? Hoping you are doing well!

E
PS I bought a bunch of spandex for the winter months. Personally, I feel a little old, regardless of how good of shape I am in, to be wearing spandex but hubby disagrees > Plus, they are super comfortable. 

PSS I am remembering correctly? Spandex is a thing, right? :laugh2:


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> HI CHOMPS!
> How's the back? Hoping you are doing well!
> 
> E
> PS I bought a bunch of spandex for the winter months. Personally, I feel a little old, regardless of how good of shape I am in, to be wearing spandex but hubby disagrees > Plus, they are super comfortable.
> 
> PSS I am remembering correctly? Spandex is a thing, right?


I'm doing ok! A few minor issues, but mostly around bouncing up 'n' down in the truck all day! :shrug: Hopin' it won't be an issue on the slope!

As for spandex,..? If the Hubby likee,..? _ S'all good!_  :lol:
…and yes!! _It's a "thing!" _ 

But mostly, only when it's worn by fat, creepy Ol' dudes,… Such as Moi!  :laugh:




…and of course those 300+ lb womenz on scooters @ Walmart!!!  (…things that make ya go, Brrrrrrrrrrrrb! :eyetwitch2::barf: ) :lol:


----------



## essie52

For f**k's sake, could we please get some snow? Or heck, even just some freaking cold weather. On the plus side, we drove the Miata, with the top down, to get hubby new snowboard boots.


----------



## poutanen

Did somebody say spandex?!? :grin:


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> Did somebody say spandex?!? :grin:


Here ya go Pout,..! Enjoy!!!


----------



## essie52

Going out for the first time this season tomorrow (we have had a very odd winter in the northeast). I am quite nervous and I am not sure why. I have worked the year making sure I am in good shape and ready to go. Hopefully, it all leads to a good time.

E

PS yes, I am fishing for a little encouragement. :wink:
PSS I guess if all else fails we can drink.


----------



## snowklinger

essie52 said:


> PSS I guess if all else fails we can drink.


I think you have it figured out.


----------



## chomps1211

Hey Essie!!! Don't sweat it too much! . I can honestly say that my first day out at the beggining of my second season,.. I was sooo nervous I was literally shaking! Like you, I couldn't have given you any particular reason for why I was that nervous, I just was. (...I was almost that nervous at the start of this season for obvious reasons!)  :laugh:

I'm sure you'll do fine! It sometimes takes a few turns before you can completely scrape the rust off, but trust me,..! Your body _STILL_ knows what it knew at the end of last season! It just needs a short referesher course to remind it is all! :cheer: 

I can't recall where exactly you ride, but isn't the NE getting some good snow now?? If so, that will certainly help. Nothing like a few inches of nice soft fresh to help boost your confidence! However,.. If the conditions are marginal, like icy hardpack etc? Just take it slow and realize it might take a bit longer than expected for the muscle memory to kick in if conditions aren't all that great for riding anyway! 

I look forward to hearing about your stoke after your first day back! :cheer:

:hairy:


----------



## joebloggs13

Essie, you will be great! Getting back on the horse is always an.....apprehensive feeling. Skill and memory always win out in the end though!


----------



## JTCarver

Hell yeah, essie! Good on you for getting out and going for it. Success is all in the attitude.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Get after it! and have a beer...you'll know when you can drink a beer while riding....and any spills gets you cut off.


----------



## Argo

How was it? Hopefully everything went well!


----------



## essie52

Hey Everyone!
Thanks for the encouragement. Yesterday was not amazing but hubby and I had fun (the spiced apple rum helped). I did not notice until this morning but my ski leg was adjusted incorrectly so I fought it throughout the day. I would have checked it earlier but I just assumed I was super rusty. We are headed out next weekend to Gunstock so hopefully I'll have a more.... exhilarating time.

One thing that I loved, loved, loved was using Outdoor Tech's wireless Chips. The sound quality was good enough I could keep the music low but still enjoy. It was just enough of a distraction to keep me out of my head. 

Thankful winter is finally here! Hopefully, you are all having a great season!

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

What the hell, Mother Nature? What the hell?

Sincerely,
Essie (from NH/Maine)


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> What the hell, Mother Nature? What the hell?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Essie (from NH/Maine)


:blink: Crazy, innit??? :blink:


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> :blink: Crazy, innit??? :blink:


Beyond insane! We have 2".... 2"!!!..... on the ground. It's too warm to make anything decent..... argh! Trying to decide whether to head to Sugarloaf Saturday or whether the conditions will be too annoying......


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Beyond insane! We have 2".... 2"!!!..... on the ground. It's too warm to make anything decent..... argh! Trying to decide whether to head to Sugarloaf Saturday or whether the conditions will be too annoying......


If it's any consolation at all,.. We've got an informal MI regional meet up Sat where it's supposed to hit 45°/50°. So we'll probably end up riding essentially Slurpee snow over slab ice!!! :blink: :facepalm3:

Craziest freakin winter I can remember!!!

Hope you find sumpin' to ride this weekend!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

chomps1211 said:


> If


Yo chomps! Wow 21 pages to look thru for a video u recommended by wrathfuldeity... hmmmm any idea if it's like first 10 pgs or last 10? Yikes my device will explode looking for it.


----------



## Rogue

XxGoGirlxX said:


> chomps1211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If
> 
> 
> 
> Yo chomps! Wow 21 pages to look thru for a video u recommended by wrathfuldeity... hmmmm any idea if it's like first 10 pgs or last 10? Yikes my device will explode looking for it.
Click to expand...

 He posted same video in another thread recently. Go to his page and look at his recent posts and you should find it that way. I'm assuming uts the creepy basement video he is talking about lol


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Rogue said:


> He posted same video in another thread recently. Go to his page and look at his recent posts and you should find it that way. I'm assuming uts the creepy basement video he is talking about lol


Probably, lmao... Thanks!!!

Edit: note to self - found it at post #60 on "help gf to get better" if course it won't work on this device, too bad there isn't some way to bookmark or flag posts fo r yourself you want to return to later... is there?


----------



## chomps1211

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Yo chomps! Wow 21 pages to look thru for a video u recommended by wrathfuldeity... hmmmm any idea if it's like first 10 pgs or last 10? Yikes my device will explode looking for it.


:lol:

It's on page 24,.. Here's the "permalink" to the vid!
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/135290-amputee-valgus-knee-24.html#post2186409


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Justed posted a visitor msg on GoGo's profile so she can watch me everyday in my creepy basement. I got to get my C2C set up for her :grin:


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...watch me everyday in my creepy basement....:grin:


I watch it every night in my spandex..... just sayin'


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Thank you all! DD LOL I am 10 seconds in and can already tell it will be verrrry helpful... regretfully have to go back to work now...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Thank you all! DD LOL I am 10 seconds in and can already tell it will be verrrry helpful... regretfully have to go back to work now...


wut...at the 10 sec mark its already helpful...> I don't know what to say...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut...at the 10 sec mark its already helpful...I don't know what to say...


Yes it will be inspiring in a "don't end up like me" kind of way!! oint:

JK JK honest....


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

ShredLife said:


> find your inner Craig.


 (Kelly)



CassMT said:


> in snowboarding that has been called the A-frame stance since forever, it's actually a really powerful, solid position. forward angles, back foot canted forward help bring the back knee forward locked in behind the front.


My daughter is doing this frequently while riding ( first season age 7), I thought it was a problem when I saw her stance with back knee knocked forward rather than both knees out. Luckily as far as I got was pointing it out to my husband... so I am guessing it is not something we should correct... ?
@essie52 you are such a great example! "if Essie can brave it, I can "


----------



## essie52

"Rain, rain, go away..." Wow. 1.5" rain today. Only small (tiny) amounts of snow in the forecast. I don't see the smaller mountains (the ones that managed to open this season) being able to hold out much longer.

Was hoping to get to Loon (NH) this weekend but wondering if it's worth it.....

On the plus side, I have not gained my normal 3-4lbs "ski" season weight from the copious amounts of lodge food and drink.

Anyone who has snow want to host a marvelous, smart, horrifically sarcastic couple for February break? 

Essie


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> "Rain, rain, go away..." Wow. 1.5" rain today. Only small (tiny) amounts of snow in the forecast. I don't see the smaller mountains (the ones that managed to open this season) being able to hold out much longer.
> 
> Was hoping to get to Loon (NH) this weekend but wondering if it's worth it.....
> 
> On the plus side, I have not gained my normal 3-4lbs "ski" season weight from the copious amounts of lodge food and drink.
> 
> Anyone who has snow want to host a marvelous, smart, horrifically sarcastic couple for February break?
> 
> Essie


Yeah,.. It's bad here in SE MI also. Hey,.. Airfare to CO is cheap. You could always follow me out west the week of the 22nd.


----------



## essie52

Sorry I have not been that active this year. Due to the unseasonably warm weather and lack of snowfall there has not been much of a season.

With that said, we went out today (until temps hit 55 F) and had fun. 

I do have a physics-ish question: Should I put lifts under my bindings? Wait, wait, wait.... hear me out.....

First, oard feel is irrelevant since one side is fake and the other has diminished feeling. I could run over a skunk and, minus the smell, not notice.

Second, after a day on the snow my stump usually has a good sized deep bruise on the distal front side from where my bone bridge and tibia pressure into my socket on heel side. It's not much pressure/pain but enough to make me dread a heel side stop.

My thought is lifts would increase the COG allowing me onto heelside/toeside with less force. I'm just not sure if the manufactured ones are tall enough to make a difference (or if my thought processes is even correct). Any thoughts? 

Best,
E


----------



## essie52

If you are an amputee reading this or someone with limited ROM in your ankles and having trouble getting on edge I would definitely give binding elevators a try. Made a world of difference for me! :grin:

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Stoked...post up some pics of your get up...lol, elevators. Glad its working for ya.

edit...just linking the other thread for others to see some ideas

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...203553-binding-lifts-amputee.html#post2642481


----------



## essie52

wrathfuldeity said:


> Stoked...post up some pics of your get up...lol, elevators. Glad its working for ya.
> 
> edit...just linking the other thread for others to see some ideas
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...203553-binding-lifts-amputee.html#post2642481


You absolutely rock! The boards are still on the top of the Jeep but i'll snap some pics when they come down. Again, I was truly flabbergasted by the ease at which I could get onto either edge (without pain). I felt for the first time my boarding abilities matched my experience level. Well, except getting off the lifts. I still fall about every fourth time. Usually because some wankers decide to discuss which way to go while still in the way. My falls are often a result of trying to avoid them. Left or right, it's not that hard.

Best, 
E


----------



## chomps1211

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:
That's Awesome essie!! :jumping1:

*Totally* Stoked for you!!! . I'm sure you'll find youself progressing by leaps and bounds now!! :cheer:

:hairy:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

essie52 said:


> I felt for the first time my boarding abilities matched my experience level.


YES ma'am thats where its at, this happened to me too this year, what an awesome feeling it is! :highfive:


----------



## essie52

Still waiting for the 2015-2016 snowboarding season to start. :crying:


----------



## essie52

Super excited for the season to start! I just had major surgery and have a few more weeks of recovery but after that Mother Nature is welcome to start dumping snow on us. Hope you are all well! 
Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

Here's hoping you have a full & speedy recovery! :grin:


----------



## essie52

Got my boots and yoga pants out last night. All still fit well!


----------



## poutanen

Did somebody say yoga pants?!? :crazy2:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> Got my boots and yoga pants out last night. All still fit well!


ehmm...just to remind you, we require a pic of you, in the well fitting boots and yoga pantz :x


----------



## bksdds

essie52 said:


> Got my boots and yoga pants out last night. All still fit well!


Careful about yoga pants pics. The SBF gestapo may come round.


----------



## essie52

Y'all see that snowflake right? :grin:


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Y'all see that snowflake right? :grin:


I heard you was in the runnin for sum early snow!!! :cheer: :jumping1:


----------



## essie52

Went out last Saturday for first time this season. Had a blast. I've hit just the right combo of skill, binding lift, and whiskey. 
More updates, and pics, to come. 
E


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> Went out last Saturday for first time this season. Had a blast. *I've hit just the right combo of skill, binding lift, and whiskey. *
> More updates, and pics, to come.
> E


:laugh:

*Awesome!!! * :thumbsup: :cheer:


----------



## essie52

So yesterday ended with ski patrol ;(. I personally feel it was a bit of an overreaction but... anyway, we were heading towards the lodge since hubby had to pee and I was fooling around. I had hurt my ankle (minor) earlier in the day so I was riding a little flat. Caught the front edge of my board and fell like a tree slamming my face/head into the ground. May or may not have passed out for a second or two. Hubby says once I starting talking I was not making sense (so that was pretty much normal). Then when I got up I became quite dizzy and at that point ski patrol brought me down the mountian. Boo. Big time headache today and my neck is bothering me. Black eye and side of my face looks like I have road rash. Tomorrow is going to be an great day out (big storm today) and hubby doesn't want to go because he is worried about me. I guess that's sweet but....
E


----------



## neni

essie52 said:


> So yesterday ended with ski patrol ;(. I personally feel it was a bit of an overreaction but... anyway, we were heading towards the lodge since hubby had to pee and I was fooling around. I had hurt my ankle (minor) earlier in the day so I was riding a little flat. Caught the front edge of my board and fell like a tree slamming my face/head into the ground. May or may not have passed out for a second or two. Hubby says once I starting talking I was not making sense (so that was pretty much normal). Then when I got up I became quite dizzy and at that point ski patrol brought me down the mountian. Boo. Big time headache today and my neck is bothering me. Black eye and side of my face looks like I have road rash. Tomorrow is going to be an great day out (big storm today) and hubby doesn't want to go because he is worried about me. I guess that's sweet but....
> E


Soubds like concussion... it was good that they brought you down. Talking nonsense or repeating the same stuff over and over again is a serious sign for it. Ppl often are semi-conscious then; awake and talking but not fully there and further hurt themselves. 

Speedy recovery! Season is still young. You'll get many more days.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

get some rest and see how you feel in the morning...but take it easy...and you don't want to be banging the head again/right away

Vibes!


----------



## chomps1211

Ditto neni & wrath. Symptoms of a concussion can be slow to show up.

But the talking gibberish is definitely one of the signs. Just go easy & if you feel at all off? Just skip it. 


As neni pointed out,.. The season is barely begun. (...or in my case, has *yet* to begin!) :blink: :laugh:

Lots of days for you to enjoy. :grin:
(Then again... A nice soft, deep pow day *is* lower risk for hard impacts!!)  lol

Hope you're feeling better soon! :hairy:


----------



## Noreaster

Hun, take a rest. Like for a month or two. Concussions open up a whole new world of hurt, the one you don't want to explore. Your hub is right to stay by your side as well. There will be other storms. Get better and don't rush to get out there too quick.


----------



## poutanen

essie52 said:


> So yesterday ended with ski patrol
> E


As a snowboard patroller, they did the right thing. Take it easy and watch for signs and symptoms! Head injuries can go downhill fast, if you're not feeling right, get to an ER and get properly checked.

We had to airlift a guy to the hospital the other day due to a head injury, now he's in a medically induced coma as far as I know. Sounds like he might have been conscious for a period of time after the initial injury. Not trying to scare you, but listen to your body on this one.


----------



## essie52

Hi Everyone!
Sorry for the radio silence. With that said, I am now having an AMAZING season! It started out super rough and I was about to give up. Did a lesson and was told I had great skills but needed to fit them all together. Well, it finally happened and everything clicked! Last weekend, I went from greens in the morning to blacks by afternoon. I can't tell you exactly what happened but suddenly my body just knew what to do. Happy, happy, happy. Hope you are all well!
Best,
E
PS My skating skills look like I'm a complete and total bunny hill noob, which is kind of funny. Watching the liftie's faces and other boarders/skiers as we get on lifts that only service blues/blacks is hilarious.


----------



## chomps1211

essie52 said:


> ...it finally happened and everything clicked! Last weekend, I went from greens in the morning to blacks by afternoon. I can't tell you exactly what happened but suddenly my body just knew what to do. *Happy, happy, happy. Hope you are all well!*
> Best,
> E
> *PS My skating skills look like I'm a complete and total bunny hill noob, which is kind of funny. Watching the liftie's faces and other boarders/skiers as we get on lifts that only service blues/blacks is hilarious.*


:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :jumping1:


6 years riding.... I _still_ crash n burn skating or in/out of the liftline!  :laugh: I love to get those WTF Looks!!! :grin:

So Awesome to hear your Stoke!! And just in time for more storm dumpage if TWC is to be believed!!!


----------



## essie52

chomps1211 said:


> ...TWC is to be believed!!!


Believing!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Sorry for the radio silence. With that said, I am now having an AMAZING season! It started out super rough and I was about to give up. Did a lesson and was told I had great skills but needed to fit them all together. Well, it finally happened and everything clicked! Last weekend, I went from greens in the morning to blacks by afternoon. I can't tell you exactly what happened but suddenly my body just knew what to do. Happy, happy, happy. Hope you are all well!
> Best,
> E
> PS My skating skills look like I'm a complete and total bunny hill noob, which is kind of funny. Watching the liftie's faces and other boarders/skiers as we get on lifts that only service blues/blacks is hilarious.


Stoked You are now in the belly of the beast

....and we all have those humbl'n lift days...had one last Saturday...fell exiting 3 times, ran in to the garbage can, knocked over a gate and fell on my ass...all in the lift line...and all in 1 day...wearing my steezy pantz :embarrased1:.


----------



## Argo

Glad the lessons got you over the hump. Its a great feeling. 

Dont worry about skating, I have yet to meet an amputee that skates well.... I have met and ridden the lifts with quite a few.

The program in Copper got robbed. Here is a link to them and maybe helping them recover. Whoe the hell steals this kind of stuff. Its all highly customized for amputees and useless to people without the need for them. 

Donate ? Adaptive Action Sports


----------



## essie52

*The Gimp is Still Around*

Hey You Alls!

Just wanted to give a quick "hi" to everyone. Weather is starting to cool down so my mind is going from summer to winter (f*ck fall) and snowboarding. As of the end of last season, I am feeling pretty good on my board except in the iciest of conditions. I had a new leg built (then rebuilt 3 months later after breaking the original) with torsion and shock so SUPER, DUPER excited about that; hoping it improves my boarding. Plus, I found a new medication that seriously reduces the amount of pain I am in on an everyday basis... I hoping it does as well on the hills. 

My goal for this season is independent skating. It's getting a bit embarrassing to be in a line for a black diamond trail gripping my husband's hands for dear life while the lifties warn us there are no blues or green trails off the lift we're getting on. "Yes! We know." We ended up yelling "BLIND!" because "NO LEG!" just confused them. I do not know why I cannot skate. I'm hoping it's a pain issue (It is unbelievably painful) and the previously mentioned new leg/meds will solve it. My husband believes it's because I don't have ankle motion (along with "it's all in your head"). Anyway, that's my goal.

Hope you crazys are all doing great!

Best,
E
PS I quit my job and started my own company working from home so, yep, it's yoga pants all day, every day!! >


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Hey You Alls!
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick "hi" to everyone. Weather is starting to cool down so my mind is going from summer to winter (f*ck fall) and snowboarding. As of the end of last season, I am feeling pretty good on my board except in the iciest of conditions. I had a new leg built (then rebuilt 3 months later after breaking the original) with torsion and shock so SUPER, DUPER excited about that; hoping it improves my boarding. Plus, I found a new medication that seriously reduces the amount of pain I am in on an everyday basis... I hoping it does as well on the hills.
> 
> My goal for this season is independent skating. It's getting a bit embarrassing to be in a line for a black diamond trail gripping my husband's hands for dear life while the lifties warn us there are no blues or green trails off the lift we're getting on. "Yes! We know." We ended up yelling "BLIND!" because "NO LEG!" just confused them. I do not know why I cannot skate. I'm hoping it's a pain issue (It is unbelievably painful) and the previously mentioned new leg/meds will solve it. My husband believes it's because I don't have ankle motion (along with "it's all in your head"). Anyway, that's my goal.
> 
> Hope you crazys are all doing great!
> 
> Best,
> E
> PS I quit my job and started my own company working from home so, yep, it's yoga pants all day, every day!! >


Oh, yoga pants!:embarrased1:
Haha pics or it didn't happen>:nerd:
>
:wink:

Haha that's awesome yelling blind 
Instead of no leg haha 

I'm excited for ya.
Even without trying it, do you think it's gonna make a difference? 

Like is there something specific about this one that (@ least in your mind)
You couldn't do with the other one?

Post up some comparison pics.
You know, like yoga pants V's no pants!
Er, I meant with your leg on of course haha pfft
Bwa ha ha ha 

Love ya E:wink:


TT


----------



## snowangel99

Congrats on quitting your 9 to 5. You are a serious badass (you have read that book right?)!!!!

You are going to have an amazing season!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## MaNiaK

Hi essie52 !

I just noticed this thread and I too am a rbk amp’d snowboarder ? I started riding a long time ago back in 87, kept it up steady until around 95, (life happened :/) and unfortunately had a motorcycle accident in 05. Recovery for me took quite some time due to several fractures in my left tib/fib (IM Nail) and road rash on my right, but I wanted to try snowboarding again and tried riding again a couple years after. The results of that day in 07 were pretty bad, I made one run down but the pain and lack of control was just too much too soon. ☹ Over the years, my friend who rode with me from the old days, kept me in the loop and always supported me to try again, and this past Feb, SUCCESS ? That day was one of many emotions, and now I’m hooked again FOR LIFE !!! I haven’t gone through every page of this thread, but I just wanted to share my story with you, and perhaps we can help each other as well ! Lastly, I’d like to say Congrats in your accomplishments thus far ! If there’s anything I can do to help, I’m here ! David


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> Oh, yoga pants!:embarrased1:
> 
> Even without trying it, do you think it's gonna make a difference?
> 
> Like is there something specific about this one that (@ least in your mind)
> You couldn't do with the other one?
> 
> Post up some comparison pics.
> You know, like yoga pants V's no pants!
> Er, I meant with your leg on of course haha pfft
> Bwa ha ha ha
> 
> Love ya E:wink:
> 
> 
> TT


I think it's either going to be amazing or a complete disaster. I do not see a happy in between. Having mechanical movement in the ankle is odd. For everyday walking, I do not really notice it but when I wakeboard, I most certainly notice it. It messes with my proprioception. I snowboard much more than wakeboard so I'm hoping I become used to it and in the end it help with fatigue/pain. The shock absorption definitely helps.

Pics? Hmmmm..... what boards do I get in return? Hey, I can be bought. I'm lowbrow like that. :laugh2:

Lots of Love to You!
E
PS the pics comment was a joke.....


----------



## wrathfuldeity

essie52 said:


> Pics? Hmmmm..... what boards do I get in return? Hey, I can be bought. I'm lowbrow like that. :laugh2:
> 
> Lots of Love to You!
> E
> PS the pics comment was a joke.....


ehmm, yummy..., POST PICS!!!

I'll send you an old green gnu Bpro 155, c2btx that has been ridden in the holyland and I'll sign it for ya...:x


----------



## timmytard

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehmm, yummy..., POST PICS!!!
> 
> I'll send you an old green gnu Bpro 155, c2btx that has been ridden in the holyland and I'll sign it for ya...:x


Haha good to see we're on the same page here.
Between the two of us and all the boards I have, haha we might get a video. Woot Woot 


TT


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> I think it's either going to be amazing or a complete disaster. I do not see a happy in between. Having mechanical movement in the ankle is odd. For everyday walking, I do not really notice it but when I wakeboard, I most certainly notice it. It messes with my proprioception. I snowboard much more than wakeboard so I'm hoping I become used to it and in the end it help with fatigue/pain. The shock absorption definitely helps.
> 
> Pics? Hmmmm..... what boards do I get in return? Hey, I can be bought. I'm lowbrow like that. :laugh2:
> 
> Lots of Love to You!
> E
> PS the pics comment was a joke.....


It fuck with your wakeboarding eh?
Well that's no good.

But maybe because you snowboard more, you will get used to it?
And in the long run it'll make your wakeboarding even better?

That's kinda the only way you can look at it.

It's all you chicky poo.
You gotta want it bad enough.
If you do?
You'll have er down in no time.
Fight through the shitty times.
Cause when you make it.
Fuck, is it ever glorious. 


TT


----------



## essie52

OMG! Sugarloaf opening weekend! By far, the best conditions I have ever ridden in. I know I should likely start a new thread but all my lovers follow me on this one >. 

It was extremely odd boarding with my new leg. Because of the shock absorption, vacuum, and torsion (all new) and better fitting socket, I felt close to no pain. What I discovered was it was difficult for me to board without the (pain) feedback. It took me a good 3 runs to feel even slightly comfortable and I still had to fight looking down to make sure my leg was properly positioned. In my old leg, I knew because the proper position was just as it became uncomfortable. Hubby just laughed at me when I told him I was having a hard time because I was pain-free.

Anyway, hope you are all amazing well and you have a great season!

Best,
E


----------



## chomps1211

:grin:


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> OMG! Sugarloaf opening weekend! By far, the best conditions I have ever ridden in. I know I should likely start a new thread but all my lovers follow me on this one >.
> 
> It was extremely odd boarding with my new leg. Because of the shock absorption, vacuum, and torsion (all new) and better fitting socket, I felt close to no pain. What I discovered was it was difficult for me to board without the (pain) feedback. It took me a good 3 runs to feel even slightly comfortable and I still had to fight looking down to make sure my leg was properly positioned. In my old leg, I knew because the proper position was just as it became uncomfortable. Hubby just laughed at me when I told him I was having a hard time because I was pain-free.
> 
> Anyway, hope you are all amazing well and you have a great season!
> 
> Best,
> E


So.....

It's just a matter of getting used to it then?
Looks like your golden.

Shred it up chicky poo. 
Lets see some footy


TT


----------



## neni

essie52 said:


> It was extremely odd boarding with my new leg.


Oh man... I remember how odd it felt the first years on opening days the first turns after not having snowboarded so long... impossible to imagine how odd it must be for you with the addition of such a new sensation! 

I'm sure you soon get used to the new leg, and an awesome pain free feedback. And each year, the time it takes to start right there where you were at the end of the eason will get shorter.

Have fun! (And I'm jelly about your early season start )


----------



## essie52

Wow! That season went fast. Probably the best season I’ve had. Just a quick note to thank everyone who has helped me and given me tips throughout. I completely fell in love with boarding and it’s because of you! Hope you had/are having a great season. 
Best,
E
PS now starts the season of “thinking about the new board/binding/equipment I NEED for next season”.


----------



## timmytard

essie52 said:


> Wow! That season went fast. Probably the best season I’ve had. Just a quick note to thank everyone who has helped me and given me tips throughout. I completely fell in love with boarding and it’s because of you! Hope you had/are having a great season.
> Best,
> E
> PS now starts the season of “thinking about the new board/binding/equipment I NEED for next season”.


You know you can always get shit off me for way cheaper right.
Still have the little peacock board to.


TT


----------



## essie52

timmytard said:


> You know you can always get shit off me for way cheaper right.
> Still have the little peacock board to.
> 
> 
> TT


I know. I think you missed the “thinking” part. For the most part, I just lust after new equipment without actually ever buying anything. ?


----------



## mounteddy

Old post but I am a BK amputee snowboarder. Happy to help if ya still need any.


----------



## timmytard

mounteddy said:


> Old post but I am a BK amputee snowboarder. Happy to help if ya still need any.


Essie52 or Carrol has had an unfortunate accident.
Right now she's in traction & has been for at least a month.
Not sure if she'll ever walk again?

She's still in great spirits.
But snowboarding is probably the farthest thing in her mind right now?

We miss you Essie.
Get better, remember we still have that spit roast planned haha 

TT


----------



## mounteddy

Oh man I am so sorry to hear that. May I ask what the injury is that threatens her not walking again? I didn't walk for a year before deciding on an amputation. Needless to say it was rough. Would love to help out if I could. 
-Michael


----------



## timmytard

I'll have to 


mounteddy said:


> Oh man I am so sorry to hear that. May I ask what the injury is that threatens her not walking again? I didn't walk for a year before deciding on an amputation. Needless to say it was rough. Would love to help out if I could.
> -Michael


Look into that I'm not 100% sure what happened?
But I do know someone else that I would love you to talk to.
It pains me so much that this guy hasn't gone snowboarding since his accident.
He just won't chop his bumb leg off though.
Maybe you can show him the light.
I would love to go riding with him.
And if you were able to convince him I'm sure you'd be there as well.









Help me please.


Last night someone came into a facebook group that I'm in with a request. After reading this, my heart was broken. It hurts me so much that this guy can no longer ride. I don't know what I would do, if something like this happened to me? Because it almost has a few times. I feel obligated...




www.snowboardingforum.com





Work your magic dawg

TT


----------



## mounteddy

Man that is a bummer. Sure thing I'd be more than happy to talk to him. I'll read the rest of that link after work. I would be happy to share my experience but I don't think ya can talk anyone into making that choice. It took me a year of hell to come to that decision. It was a tough one to come to but after a couple months my only regret was not doing it sooner. Would he be able to keep his knee? If so that helps a lot. If ya have to become an amputee below knee is the way to go I think.


----------



## mounteddy

Wow gnarly stories, both of ya! I also had osteomylitis. Climbing accident. Looks like your buddie's accident was some time ago but if ya think he would want talk I'm happy to. Or to anyone else for that matter if I might be able to help. I'm in Bend, Oregon. Good start to the season so far.


----------



## mounteddy

Oh my # is 530 859 8509


----------



## timmytard

mounteddy said:


> Wow gnarly stories, both of ya! I also had osteomylitis. Climbing accident. Looks like your buddie's accident was some time ago but if ya think he would want talk I'm happy to. Or to anyone else for that matter if I might be able to help. I'm in Bend, Oregon. Good start to the season so far.


That's the problem, he doesn't have a knee.
It's like a hole.
You could have a bowl of cereal where his knee used to be.

From what I understand, above the knee is a lot more difficult? If that's the right word?

TT


----------



## mounteddy

Well it seems like it would be but I can't speak from experience. It certainly is being done.


----------



## mounteddy

Well it seems like it would be but I can't speak from experience. It certainly is being done.


----------



## mounteddy

And boy you sure can paint a picture! How does he walk now?


----------

